# Film sul tradimento



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

In una full immersion su Bentivoglio ho visto _Turnè_ e la serata successiva _Ricordati di me_.
Non li ricordavo, avendoli guardati anni fa, credo al cinema. La sensazione è che molte delle cose che ho vissuto e che provo siano state degnamente rappresentate in quei due film. Commedie, certo, ma che hanno la capacità di evocare qualcosa in me.
Di film sul tradimento credo ce ne siano tantissimi, è forse uno dei temi più abusati.
Si va dalle commedie di Lino Banfi, in cui il tradimento è decisamente solo un'occasione per creare una commedia degli equivoci con piccoli siparietti comici e qualche donna scosciata, a pellicole decisamente più ricercate come in un certo qual modo _Jules e Ji_m di Truffaut.
C'è qualche film sul tema dal quale vi siete sentiti più coinvolti emotivamente o che vi è piaciuto di più?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In una full immersion su Bentivoglio ho visto _Turnè_ e la serata successiva _Ricordati di me_.
> Non li ricordavo, avendoli guardati anni fa, credo al cinema. La sensazione è che molte delle cose che ho vissuto e che provo siano state degnamente rappresentate in quei due film. Commedie, certo, ma che hanno la capacità di evocare qualcosa in me.
> Di film sul tradimento credo ce ne siano tantissimi, è forse uno dei temi più abusati.
> Si va dalle commedie di Lino Banfi, in cui il tradimento è decisamente solo un'occasione per creare una commedia degli equivoci con piccoli siparietti comici e qualche donna scosciata, a pellicole decisamente più ricercate come in un certo qual modo _Jules e Ji_m di Truffaut.
> C'è qualche film sul tema dal quale vi siete sentiti più coinvolti emotivamente o che vi è piaciuto di più?


L'amore infedele


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'amore infedele


Piace molto anche a me

Ed è molto interessante il moto del marito ad assassinare l'amante di lei

Qui spesso se ne parla e questo aspetto si delega a marginale, per mettere solo in mostra l'aspetto "genitale"

Il marito va a parlare con l'amante.. vuole conoscerlo per CAPIRE qualcosa della moglie, parti di lei a lui oscure

È calmo.. controllato.. 

Ma quando vede il SUO regalo che a suo tempo fece alla moglie,  appoggiato su un mobile in quello "spazio di amanti" va in crisi..

Una cosa "di loro" .. presa e portata lì.. in regalo all'amante

È il gesto più sudicio che la moglie avesse potuto fare in tutto il film, e non certo il tradimento "genitale"


----------



## Frithurik (15 Ottobre 2018)

I giochi dei grandi-


----------



## Lostris (15 Ottobre 2018)

L’ultimo bacio.

Avevo vent’anni... deprimente...


----------



## Lostris (15 Ottobre 2018)

Revolutionary Road.

Che riguarda anche e soprattutto l’infedeltà verso sè stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me
> 
> Ed è molto interessante il moto del marito ad assassinare l'amante di lei
> 
> ...


straquoto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2018)

Destini incrociati.

Lo scoprire non solo e non tanto il tradimento, ma che il traditore era una persona diversa.


----------



## Loser (17 Ottobre 2018)

"Intimacy" (2001) di Patrice Chereau

"Closer" (2004) di Mike Nichols

Il primo è davvero cinema di alto livello, lo consiglio a prescindere dal tema.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

"Perfetti sconosciuti".

Visto con la mia compagna al cinema quando entrambi sapevamo dei reciproci tradimenti.

Non scorderò mai il silenzio che ci accompagnò a casa dopo il film.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

*bel..*

...thread Danny.

Sto segnando quelli che non ho visto, e mi riprometto di vederli tutti a breve (da solo, ovvio)


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me
> 
> Ed è molto interessante il moto del marito ad assassinare l'amante di lei
> 
> ...


Ma non è quello stesso film dove la moglie manda la stessa foto di lei che si sta provando una gonna in un camerino sia al marito che all'amante ?


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma non è quello stesso film dove la moglie manda la stessa foto di lei che si sta provando una gonna in un camerino sia al marito che all'amante ?


Mmm.... non mi sembra.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma non è quello stesso film dove la moglie manda la stessa foto di lei che si sta provando una gonna in un camerino sia al marito che all'amante ?





Lostris ha detto:


> Mmm.... non mi sembra.


No infatti.

In quel film non si mandano fotine sega, in quel film si tromba davero


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No infatti.
> 
> In quel film non si mandano fotine sega, in quel film si tromba davero


E bene anche


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E bene anche


Eh sì


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mmm.... non mi sembra.


Già.
Quel film l'ho visto solo io...e non era un film..


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Quel film l'ho visto solo io...e non era un film..


...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> ...


...nulla di particolarmente osè, una foto in b/n che ritraeva una gonna aderente sul ginocchio giù fino alle scarpe..


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...nulla di particolarmente osè, una foto in b/n che ritraeva una gonna aderente sul ginocchio giù fino alle scarpe..


E tu eri il marito o l’amante?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E tu eri il marito o l’amante?


Il marito.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...nulla di particolarmente osè, una foto in b/n che ritraeva una gonna aderente sul ginocchio giù fino alle scarpe..


Mia moglie mandò invece alcune foto che le avevo scattato io, alcune di nudo, all'aperto, foto garbate, per nulla volgari (mia moglie ha caratteristiche estetiche più adolescenziali che da _vamp_), ma pur sempre nudo. All'epoca la cosa mi infastidì parecchio, proprio perché lei condivise con l'amante un nostro momento di coppia.
Adesso posso dirti che ciò  che c'era di veramente sbagliato non era quanto aveva condiviso,  ma più propriamente il fatto di avere un rapporto così intimo con un'altro uomo. In quel rapporto ci puoi far entrare tutto quello che vuoi: foto, richieste di opinioni, condivisioni di ricordi, sesso, racconti, abbracci, amenità, quando è una relazione profonda,  non occasionale o di solo sesso (ma esistono nel lungo periodo?), non deve stupire neppure che si mandino le stesse foto al marito e all'amante, come è accaduto a te.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mandò invece alcune foto che le avevo scattato io, alcune di nudo, all'aperto, foto garbate, per nulla volgari (mia moglie ha caratteristiche estetiche più adolescenziali che da _vamp_), ma pur sempre nudo. All'epoca la cosa mi infastidì parecchio, proprio perché lei condivise con l'amante un nostro momento di coppia.
> Adesso posso dirti che ciò  che c'era di veramente sbagliato non era quanto aveva condiviso,  ma più propriamente il fatto di avere un rapporto così intimo con un'altro uomo. In quel rapporto ci puoi far entrare tutto quello che vuoi: foto, richieste di opinioni, condivisioni di ricordi, sesso, racconti, abbracci, amenità, quando è una relazione profonda, amichevole e non occasionale o di solo sesso (ma esistono nel lungo periodo?), n*on deve stupire neppure che si mandino le stesse foto al marito e all'amante*, come è accaduto a te.



Per me sarebbe inaccettabile
Ma anche solo pubblicare foto normali che mi ha fatto l'amante e pensare che mio marito le veda
Non mi stupirebbe mi schiferebbe prorprio
Va alla pari con la tipa del film che regala all'amante la palla con la neve acquistata con il marito


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Per me sarebbe inaccettabile
> *Ma anche solo pubblicare foto normali che mi ha fatto l'amante e pensare che mio marito le veda
> Non mi stupirebbe mi schiferebbe prorprio
> Va alla pari con la tipa del film che regala all'amante la palla con la neve acquistata con il marito


Lo so.
A me della palla di neve del film infatti frega poco, è un oggetto tra l'altro che mi schifa di suo, anche se ammetto che è stata una bella invenzione degli sceneggiatori.
E' il resto che mi ha creato più problemi.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

"Turnè", ennesima variazione dell'amore per una sola donna contesa tra due uomini che sono anche amici tra loro.
Questa cosa dell'amicizia virile più forte anche da superare un tradimento però non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so.
> A me della palla di neve del film infatti frega poco, è un oggetto tra l'altro che mi schifa di suo, anche se ammetto che è stata una bella invenzione degli sceneggiatori.
> E' il resto che mi ha creato più problemi.


Al marito ha fatto scattare l'istinto omicida, però

Perché era un suo dono a lei, era "roba loro" messa in mezzo fra loro, con un significato preciso

Lei nemmeno aveva aperto quell'oggetto, dentro c'era un suo biglietto, che non aveva mai letto.

Il corpo di lei era DI LEI

Quell'oggetto era DI LORO

Non sono cose banali, per chi guarda oltre i genitali


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe inaccettabile


Irrita anche me.

Perchè un gesto che poteva essere “dedicato” e quindi speciale per me, così, perde il suo valore ai miei occhi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Irrita anche me.
> 
> Perchè un gesto che poteva essere “dedicato” e quindi speciale per me, così, perde il suo valore ai miei occhi.


Notare il mio "inaccettabile" e io tuo "irrita" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Notare il mio "inaccettabile" e io tuo "irrita" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Al marito ha fatto scattare l'istinto omicida, però
> 
> Perché era un suo dono a lei, era "roba loro" messa in mezzo fra loro, con un significato preciso
> 
> ...


Quell'oggetto era un indizio che denuncia la relazione e l'intimità con un altro.
E' la relazione a essere determinante per l'esito finale, non l'oggetto.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mandò invece alcune foto che le avevo scattato io, alcune di nudo, all'aperto, foto garbate, per nulla volgari (mia moglie ha caratteristiche estetiche più adolescenziali che da _vamp_), ma pur sempre nudo. All'epoca la cosa mi infastidì parecchio, proprio perché lei condivise con l'amante un nostro momento di coppia.
> Adesso posso dirti che ciò  che c'era di veramente sbagliato non era quanto aveva condiviso,  ma più propriamente il fatto di avere un rapporto così intimo con un'altro uomo. In quel rapporto ci puoi far entrare tutto quello che vuoi: foto, richieste di opinioni, condivisioni di ricordi, sesso, racconti, abbracci, amenità, quando è una relazione profonda,  non occasionale o di solo sesso (ma esistono nel lungo periodo?), non deve stupire neppure che si mandino le stesse foto al marito e all'amante, come è accaduto a te.


Non stupisce per le ragioni che hai elencato.
Malgrado ciò, lo ritengo di cattivo gusto e, se inviata ad entrambi, segno di enorme confusione mentale.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il corpo di lei era DI LEI
> 
> Quell'oggetto era DI LORO


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quell'oggetto era un indizio che denuncia la relazione e l'intimità con un altro.
> E' la relazione a essere determinante per l'esito finale, non l'oggetto.


Ma neanche per il sogno

Ma che film hai visto???

Il marito era lì perché sapeva tutto, aveva foto e indirizzo

Ha chiesto pure se quello era il letto dove scopavano

Stiamo parlando di un altro film


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quell'oggetto era un indizio che denuncia la relazione e l'intimità con un altro.
> E' la relazione a essere determinante per l'esito finale, non l'oggetto.


Ma neanche un po'.
Per denunciare la relazione e l'intimità con un altra persona basta e avanza un sms compromettente.
La presenza di quell'oggetto in quel posto ha una valenza oltremodo oltraggiosa.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


Secondo me Danny si sbaglia con un altro film

Il marito era andato apposta nella loro "tana" per vederla

Era preparatissimo, molto triste e amareggiato, ma preparato

È sicuramente un altro film quello a cui si riferisce Danny


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Stupisce e infastidisce che una relazione extra esca dai binari che la vorrebbero parallela e mai coincidente con quella ufficiale?
Ma può accadere, se si rimane coinvolti e non si ha la freddezza di gestirla dandosi dei limiti (che sappiamo tutti essere comunque difficile da rispettare quando entrano in gioco passione e sentimenti).
E' il tradito a vedere qualcosa di devastante in un oggetto, una foto, mentre per il traditore quella condivisione è un naturale gesto di vicinanza che può esserci anche con l'amante. 
E che ovviamente fa molto male al tradito scoprire.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma neanche per il sogno
> 
> Ma che film hai visto???
> 
> ...


Non sto infatti parlando del film. Sto discutendo a livello generale partendo da quello che ha raccontato Jim.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma neanche un po'.
> Per denunciare la relazione e l'intimità con un altra persona basta e avanza un sms compromettente.
> La presenza di quell'oggetto in quel posto ha una valenza oltremodo oltraggiosa.


QUOTO



danny ha detto:


> Stupisce e infastidisce che una relazione extra esca dai binari che la vorrebbero parallela e mai coincidente con quella ufficiale?
> Ma può accadere, se si rimane coinvolti e non si ha la freddezza di gestirla dandosi dei limiti (che sappiamo tutti essere comunque difficile da rispettare quando entrano in gioco passione e sentimenti).
> E' il tradito a vedere qualcosa di devastante in un oggetto, una foto, *mentre per il traditore quella condivisione è un naturale gesto di vicinanza che può esserci anche con l'amante*.
> E che ovviamente fa molto male al tradito scoprire.


Non è che stupisce è che si spera di non aver sposato un deficiente.
Questo è quello che ferisce di più secondo me.
Sul grassetto: non per un traditore per uno stronzo che non ha un minimo di considerazione per chi ha a casa


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Stupisce e infastidisce che una relazione extra esca dai binari che la vorrebbero parallela e mai coincidente con quella ufficiale?
> Ma può accadere, se si rimane coinvolti e non si ha la freddezza di gestirla dandosi dei limiti (che sappiamo tutti essere comunque difficile da rispettare quando entrano in gioco passione e sentimenti).
> E' il tradito a vedere qualcosa di devastante in un oggetto, una foto, mentre per il traditore quella condivisione è un naturale gesto di vicinanza che può esserci anche con l'amante.
> E che ovviamente fa molto male al tradito scoprire.


L'incapacità - o la mancanza di volontà - di darsi un limite definisce le persone per quello che sono, specie durante un tradimento.
E ne aggravano gli effetti sul tradito e sulla considerazione che si può avere di quella storia nel complesso.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma neanche un po'.
> Per denunciare la relazione e l'intimità con un altra persona *basta e avanza* un sms compromettente.
> La presenza di quell'oggetto in quel posto ha una valenza oltremodo oltraggiosa.


Ricordi la scena del film "Romanzo popolare"?
L'impazzimento del tradito arriva quando arriva a "vedere" la relazione, a comprenderne tutti i risvolti, a saggiarne l'intimità. Un sms rivela, ma l'apprendere di essere stati traditi da un sms inequivocabile non mostra fino a dove è arrivata la condivisione con l'altra persona. In quella foto condivisa hai compreso che il rapporto che lei aveva con l'altro poteva essere paragonabile al tuo, ti sei visto messo sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'incapacità - o la mancanza di volontà - di darsi un limite definisce le persone per quello che sono, specie durante un tradimento.
> E ne aggravano gli effetti sul tradito e sulla considerazione che si può avere di quella storia nel complesso.


Riquoto


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'incapacità - o la mancanza di volontà - di darsi un limite definisce le persone per quello che sono, specie durante un tradimento.
> E ne aggravano gli effetti sul tradito e sulla considerazione che si può avere di quella storia nel complesso.


Jim, ci giriamo attorno da un po'...
Si vorrebbe che il tradimento fosse sempre e solo qualcosa che sia gestibile in uno spazio determinato, una bolla senza conseguenze su tutto il resto.
Ma non è così. 
Tua moglie ha avuto una relazione in cui quella persona aveva valore quanto lo hai avuto tu, o, almeno, non sicuramente molto meno.
E' questo che fa male, mica la foto.
Le regole e i limiti sai benissimo che nelle relazioni amorose non funzionano.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordi la scena del film "Romanzo popolare"?
> L'impazzimento del tradito arriva quando arriva a "vedere" la relazione, a comprenderne tutti i risvolti, a saggiarne l'intimità. Un sms rivela, ma l'apprendere di essere stati traditi da un sms inequivocabile non mostra fino a dove è arrivata la condivisione con l'altra persona. In quella foto condivisa hai compreso che il rapporto che lei aveva con l'altro poteva essere paragonabile al tuo, ti sei visto messo sullo stesso piano.


Nel caso di cui si discuteva il tradito è messo di fronte - suo malgrado - ad una situazione inaspettata e inequivocabilmente di cattivo gusto, che definisce negativamente chi se ne è reso protagonista.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, ci giriamo attorno da un po'...
> Si vorrebbe che il tradimento fosse sempre e solo qualcosa che sia gestibile in uno spazio determinato, una bolla senza conseguenze su tutto il resto.
> Ma non è così.
> Tua moglie ha avuto una relazione in cui quella persona aveva valore quanto lo hai avuto tu, o, almeno, non sicuramente molto meno.
> ...


Ma è la foto che ti fa capire questo
Senza la foto potrebbe non essere così
Se scopro un tradimento mi incazzo 100 se scopro che hai condiviso cose nostre, se scopro che l'altro è entrato nella nostra vita, se scopro che non hai saputo gestire la bolla mi incazzo 10000000000. E non per il trafimento ma perchè capisco che sto da anni con un coglione


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, ci giriamo attorno da un po'...
> Si vorrebbe che il tradimento fosse sempre e solo qualcosa che sia gestibile in uno spazio determinato, una bolla senza conseguenze su tutto il resto.
> Ma non è così.
> Tua moglie ha avuto una relazione in cui quella persona aveva valore quanto lo hai avuto tu, o, almeno, non sicuramente molto meno.
> ...


Beh, dovrebbero...
O almeno, ti giudico ANCHE per quello.
Esempio : un conto è se incontri l'amante in un luogo estraneo ad entrambi (un motel piuttosto che la casa di un amico).
Un altro - TUTTO UN ALTRO - è se l'amante lo incontri a casa tua quando il legittim* non c'è, mentre magari c'è tuo figlio in casa piazzato strategicamente in altra stanza davanti alla tv (fatto vero).


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è la foto che ti fa capire questo
> Senza la foto potrebbe non essere così
> Se scopro un tradimento mi incazzo 100 se scopro che hai condiviso cose nostre, se scopro che l'altro è entrato nella nostra vita, se scopro che non hai saputo gestire la bolla mi incazzo 10000000000. E non per il trafimento ma perchè capisco che sto da anni con un coglione


Perché capisci che l'altra relazione è stata importante. Al punto da comportarsi da coglioni. O, meglio, da rincoglioniti.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è la foto che ti fa capire questo
> Senza la foto potrebbe non essere così
> Se scopro un tradimento mi incazzo 100 se scopro che hai condiviso cose nostre, se scopro che l'altro è entrato nella nostra vita, se scopro che non hai saputo gestire la bolla mi incazzo 10000000000. E non per il trafimento ma perchè capisco che sto da anni con un coglione


Non è un coglione.
E' uno che nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti del rapporto non ha alcun rispetto nè cautela, e che anzi con il suo gesto si rende autore di uno sfregio inutile, gratuito e infame.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, dovrebbero...
> O almeno, ti giudico ANCHE per quello.
> Esempio : un conto è se incontri l'amante in un luogo estraneo ad entrambi (un motel piuttosto che la casa di un amico).
> Un altro - TUTTO UN ALTRO - è se l'amante lo incontri a casa tua quando il legittim* non c'è, mentre magari c'è tuo figlio in casa piazzato strategicamente in altra stanza davanti alla tv (fatto vero).


Questo infatti è rispetto. Almeno i luoghi comuni non si dovrebbero condividere.
Ma nella foto c'era solo lei.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché capisci che l'altra relazione è stata importante. Al punto da comportarsi da coglioni. O, meglio, da rincoglioniti.


No non penso che sia stata importante penso che sei un coglione perchè l'hai fatta diventare importante
Resta che io con uno che è un coglione o che si comporta da coglione o è riconglionito non ci voglio stare e perde immediatamente la mia stima


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché capisci che l'altra relazione è stata importante. Al punto da comportarsi da coglioni. O, meglio, da rincoglioniti.


...un'aggravante, appunto.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo infatti è rispetto. Almeno i luoghi comuni non si dovrebbero condividere.
> Ma nella foto c'era solo lei.


Per tornare al film, lei condivide con l'amante un oggetto 'comune' tra i coniugi.
E' lo STESSO.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, ci giriamo attorno da un po'...
> Si vorrebbe che il tradimento fosse sempre e solo qualcosa che sia gestibile in uno spazio determinato, una bolla senza conseguenze su tutto il resto.
> Ma non è così.
> Tua moglie ha avuto una relazione in cui quella persona aveva valore quanto lo hai avuto tu, o, almeno, non sicuramente molto meno.
> ...


Si e no.
Cioè, dovrebbero.
Il fatto che non succeda non significa che sia normale.
E quanto più ti allontani da regole e limiti tanto più ti definisci negativamente come persona.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sto infatti parlando del film. Sto discutendo a livello generale partendo da quello che ha raccontato Jim.


Si ma a livello generale uno come quello del film sapeva tutto. Non aveva bisogno di alcuna prova

Voleva vedere il letto dove se la trombava, l'angolino dove se la inculava

Non cercava conferma di nulla.

Aveva scelto di bere l'amaro calice sino in fondo, con mitezza e rassegnazione

Voleva vedere in faccia quella parte della moglie

Non è andato su per uccidere


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...un'aggravante, appunto.


Beh, una relazione è più grave di un rapporto sessuale occasionale. E se la relazione è anche affettiva, certo è più grave.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Al marito ha fatto scattare l'istinto omicida, però
> 
> Perché era un suo dono a lei, era "roba loro" messa in mezzo fra loro, con un significato preciso
> 
> ...


Infatti.
È un espediente narrativo molto efficace.
Ma può essere anche qualsiasi altra cosa che abbia quel significato. 

Poi è vero anche che può succedere in coppia che uno dei due dia un significato più profondo e simbolico a cose che per l’altro sono solo oggetti o luoghi qualsiasi.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, una relazione è più grave di un rapporto sessuale occasionale. E se la relazione è anche affettiva, certo è più grave.


Mi riferivo a tutta una serie di situazioni (dall'oggetto in quel luogo a tanti altri esempi) che - a mio parere - contribuiscono ad aggravare PARECCHIO il giudizio su di un rapporto già di per sè 'improprio'...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a tutta una serie di situazioni (dall'oggetto in quel luogo a tanti altri esempi) che - a mio parere - contribuiscono ad aggravare PARECCHIO il giudizio su di un rapporto già di per sè 'improprio'...


Va bè sono incasinata
Facciamo che sei quotato in tutto il 3d e scrivi tu
Grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se scopro un tradimento mi incazzo 100 se scopro che hai condiviso cose nostre, se scopro che l'altro è entrato nella nostra vita, se scopro che non hai saputo gestire la bolla mi incazzo 10000000000. E non per il trafimento ma perchè capisco che sto da anni con un coglione


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va bè sono incasinata
> Facciamo che sei quotato in tutto il 3d e scrivi tu
> Grazie


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per tornare al film, lei condivide con l'amante un oggetto 'comune' tra i coniugi.
> E' lo STESSO.


Stamattina ho condiviso una foto dell'alba con diverse persone. Poche, quelle che sento più vicine e con le quali posso condividere un racconto del quotidiano. Tra di esse, una era mia moglie, l'altra una mia collega.
Ora, puntualizzando che non ci sarà mai una storia con quest'ultima, ma, ponendo per assurdo, giusto per fare un esempio, che un giorno dovesse iniziare qualcosa con lei, il livello di intimità verbale non potrà variare. La conosco bene da anni, abbiamo condiviso da amici più di una confidenza, una differente evoluzione del rapporto non potrà mai modificare tutto questo. (ribadisco: è un esempio, uso lei per rendere tutto più comprensibile)
Tra amanti a volte c'è lo stesso livello di amicizia che c'è con i coniugi. Talvolta anche superiore, proprio perché ci si è conosciuti, annusati, apprezzati prima che ci fosse il coinvolgimento.
E il rapporto è continuato così, come una specie di fidanzamento parallelo...
Certo che per il tradito è inaccettabile, proprio perché un rapporto così mette in discussione l'unicità del matrimonio e del coniuge.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> È un espediente narrativo molto efficace.
> Ma può essere anche qualsiasi altra cosa che abbia quel significato.
> 
> Poi è vero anche che può succedere in coppia che uno dei due dia un significato più profondo e simbolico a cose che per l’altro sono solo oggetti o luoghi qualsiasi.


Vero.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Stamattina ho condiviso una foto dell'alba con diverse persone. Poche, quelle che sento più vicine e con le quali posso condividere un racconto del quotidiano. Tra di esse, una era mia moglie, l'altra una mia collega.
> Ora, puntualizzando che non ci sarà mai una storia con quest'ultima, ma, ponendo per assurdo, giusto per fare un esempio, che un giorno dovesse iniziare qualcosa con lei, il livello di intimità verbale non potrà variare. La conosco bene da anni, abbiamo condiviso da amici più di una confidenza, una differente evoluzione del rapporto non potrà mai modificare tutto questo.
> Tra amanti a volte c'è lo stesso livello di amicizia che c'è con i coniugi. Talvolta anche superiore, proprio perché ci si è conosciuti, annusati, apprezzati prima che ci fosse il coinvolgimento.
> E il rapporto è continuato così, come una specie di fidanzamento parallelo...
> Certo che per il tradito è inaccettabile, proprio perché un rapporto così mette in discussione l'unicità del matrimonio.


Un conto è condividere la foto di un tramonto, un conto è che tu mi scatti una foto di qualunque tipo in un nostro momento insieme e tu la condividi con l'amante
Idem se l'amante mi scatta una foto e io la uso come profilo FB o wup e magari mio marito la commenta anche


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Stamattina ho condiviso una foto dell'alba con diverse persone. Poche, quelle che sento più vicine e con le quali posso condividere un racconto del quotidiano. Tra di esse, una era mia moglie, l'altra una mia collega.
> Ora, puntualizzando che non ci sarà mai una storia con quest'ultima, ma, ponendo per assurdo, giusto per fare un esempio, che un giorno dovesse iniziare qualcosa con lei, il livello di intimità verbale non potrà variare. La conosco bene da anni, abbiamo condiviso da amici più di una confidenza, una differente evoluzione del rapporto non potrà mai modificare tutto questo.
> Tra amanti a volte c'è lo stesso livello di amicizia che c'è con i coniugi. Talvolta anche superiore, proprio perché ci si è conosciuti, annusati, apprezzati prima che ci fosse il coinvolgimento.
> E il rapporto è continuato così, come una specie di fidanzamento parallelo...
> Certo che per il tradito è inaccettabile, proprio perché un rapporto così mette in discussione l'unicità del matrimonio.


Mah.
Il guaio nasce quando condividi una serie di cose (o di spazi) che erano già ESCLUSIVI della coppia ufficiale.
L'esempio di stamane mostra che hai condiviso con più persone e contemporaneamente una foto senza che ci sia altro tra te e l'amica.
Peraltro, sottolinei che una storia con questa persona la escludi a priori, quindi a me sembra che l'esempio calzi molto poco con le situazioni di cui si discuteva..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> È un espediente narrativo molto efficace.
> Ma può essere anche qualsiasi altra cosa che abbia quel significato.
> 
> Poi è vero anche che può succedere in coppia che uno dei due dia un significato più profondo e simbolico a cose che per l’altro sono solo oggetti o luoghi qualsiasi.


Certo, poteva essere qualsiasi altra cosa, appartenente a loro, e vestita di significati 

Se era la scheda della ricarica telefonica che gli compro' quella volta che aveva finito credito e contanti, il significato particolare non ci sarebbe stato


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è condividere la foto di un tramonto, un conto è che tu mi scatti una foto di qualunque tipo in un nostro momento insieme e tu la condividi con l'amante
> Idem se l'amante mi scatta una foto e io la uso come profilo FB o wup e magari mio marito la commenta anche


E' di pessimo gusto. 
Ma l'inaccettabile non è la mancanza di gusto, ma l'intimità che palesa con l'amante, l'importanza che  gli attribuisce, la confidenza che ha con lui e l'averlo fatto entrare (ma date le premesse è inevitabile, la bolla è ormai scoppiata...) nella storia ufficiale.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è condividere la foto di un tramonto, un conto è che tu mi scatti una foto di qualunque tipo in un nostro momento insieme e tu la condividi con l'amante
> Idem se l'amante mi scatta una foto e io la uso come profilo FB o wup e magari mio marito la commenta anche


Quoto


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah.
> Il guaio nasce quando condividi una serie di cose (o di spazi) che erano già ESCLUSIVI della coppia ufficiale.
> L'esempio di stamane mostra che hai condiviso con più persone e contemporaneamente una foto senza che ci sia altro tra te e l'amica.
> Peraltro, sottolinei che una storia con questa persona la escludi a priori, quindi a me sembra che l'esempio calzi molto poco con le situazioni di cui si discuteva..


Tu ti stupisci che con l'amante ci si possa comportare esattamente come con un'amica?
Perché dovrebbe essere diverso?
Non siamo solo carne.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, poteva essere qualsiasi altra cosa, appartenente a loro, e vestita di significati
> 
> Se era la scheda della ricarica telefonica che gli compro' quella volta che aveva finito credito e contanti, il significato particolare non ci sarebbe stato


Infatti.

Ci sono oggetti che sono simboli, e regalare al proprio amante un oggetto-simbolo appartenente al proprio rapporto ufficiale è un'aggravante oltraggiosa che non può avere scusanti (poi me la puoi spiegare come meglio ti pare, e cioè come la fotografia di un rapporto parecchio intenso, per me rimane comunque una cagata colossale)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti stupisci che con l'amante ci si possa comportare esattamente come con un'amica?
> Perché dovrebbe essere diverso?
> Non siamo solo carne.


Perchè non è un amico, è uno con cui si scopa di nascosto dal proprio partner
a me la differenza è chiarissima


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' di pessimo gusto.
> Ma l'inaccettabile non è la mancanza di gusto, ma l'intimità che palesa con l'amante, l'importanza che  gli attribuisce, la confidenza che ha con lui e l'averlo fatto entrare (ma date le premesse è inevitabile, la bolla è ormai scoppiata...) nella storia ufficiale.


Danny, ma non riesci proprio a dire che tanto più si fa entrare l'amante nella storia ufficiale tanto è più grave la situazione nel suo complesso ?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è condividere la foto di un tramonto, un conto è che tu mi scatti una foto di qualunque tipo in un nostro momento insieme e tu la condividi con l'amante
> Idem se l'amante mi scatta una foto e io la uso come profilo FB o wup e magari mio marito la commenta anche


Ho finito i verdi.:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho finito i verdi.:carneval:


ho lo stesso problema :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti stupisci che con l'amante ci si possa comportare esattamente come con un'amica?
> Perché dovrebbe essere diverso?
> Non siamo solo carne.


Danny, su...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' di pessimo gusto.
> Ma l'inaccettabile non è la mancanza di gusto, ma l'intimità che palesa con l'amante, l'importanza che  gli attribuisce, la confidenza che ha con lui e l'averlo fatto entrare (ma date le premesse è inevitabile, la bolla è ormai scoppiata...) nella storia ufficiale.


Non è una sola questione di "pessimo gusto" (forma)

È che è da un punto di vista sentimentale sarebbe un tegame ufficiale


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Non quoto nessuno e quoto tutti.
Questa è la migliore discussione da mesi.

Mi sembra di capire che ogni tradito nel tradimento vuole comunque sentirsi...il tradito.
Sembra un gioco di parole, ma voglio evidenziare che ci si vuole convincere che il tradimento sia e debba essere una sbandata, una deviazione collaterale e parallela alla strada principale che ha un punto di partenza è un punto di arrivo.

Addirittura per chi, come @_Jim Cain_ , vive una relazione che è nata da un duplice tradimento, i nuovi tradimenti debbono rimanere delle soste momentanee nel percorso autostradale a cui si è arrivati da tortuose provinciali.

Insomma ognuno vuole sentirsi la persona della vita (chi ha seguito la serie sa quanto sia enfatizzato il concetto de “la mia persona” in Grey’s Anatomy) e può accettare che ce ne siano altre purché restare LA PERSONA.

I comportamenti e gli oggetti che indicano una commistione o una valenza pari di un’altra persona vengono considerati intollerabili, proprio come se ci fosse stata non una deviazione, ma il crollo del ponte davanti ai nostri occhi, un crollo totale che rende impossibile proseguire.

Per superare questo c’è chi costruisce un ponte tibetano e chi torna indietro e prende un’altra strada.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè non è un amico, è *uno con cui si scopa di nascosto* dal proprio partner
> a me la differenza è chiarissima


Ma l'amante non è sempre e solo questo.
Ovvio che anch'io avrei preferito che l'amante di mia moglie fosse solo uno con cui scopava.
Ma a mia moglie non interessano le relazioni solo di sesso, esattamente come a me.
E oltre a questo c'è la confidenza, c'è il dialogo, e c'è, quando arriva - ma non lo puoi decidere a tavolino - la passione, l'amore, il sentimento...


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non quoto nessuno e quoto tutti.
> Questa è la migliore discussione da mesi.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che ogni tradito nel tradimento vuole comunque sentirsi...il tradito.
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'amante non è sempre e solo questo.
> Ovvio che anch'io avrei preferito che l'amante di mia moglie fosse solo uno con cui scopava.
> Ma a mia moglie non interessano le relazioni solo di sesso, esattamente come a me.
> E oltre a questo c'è la confidenza, c'è il dialogo, e c'è, quando arriva - ma non lo puoi decidere a tavolino - la passione, l'amore, il sentimento...


Ma nemmeno io ho mai avuto relazioni di solo sesso, ma tra il non solo sesso e porca troia quello che ha fatto tua moglie c'è un oceano di sfumature.
Se c'è l'amore ti levi dal cazzo. Il problema è che ti racconti che ci sia l'amore e questo mi fa capire che sei un rincoglionito (non tu eh ma il traditore)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non quoto nessuno e quoto tutti.
> Questa è la migliore discussione da mesi.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che ogni tradito nel tradimento vuole comunque sentirsi...il tradito.
> ...


Non è accettare la relazione ma sapere di essere rimasto LA PERSONA per me farebbe la differenza sul decidere di proseguire o no.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è accettare la relazione ma sapere di essere rimasto LA PERSONA per me farebbe la differenza sul decidere di proseguire o no.


Infatti è questo il punto.
Tu cambieresti strada.
Altri si fanno un ponte tibetano perché pensano che il percorso già fatto e la meta siano più importanti del crollo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è questo il punto.
> Tu cambieresti strada.
> Altri si fanno un ponte tibetano perché pensano che i*l percorso già fatto e la meta siano più importanti del crollo.*


ma l'altro ti ha dimostrato che per lui non è così


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Ci sono oggetti che sono simboli, e regalare al proprio amante un oggetto-simbolo appartenente al proprio rapporto ufficiale è un'aggravante oltraggiosa che non può avere scusanti (poi me la puoi spiegare come meglio ti pare, e cioè come la fotografia di un rapporto parecchio intenso, per me rimane comunque una cagata colossale)


Boh. Io il tradimento lo vedo più nel legame che ne scaturisce a mia insaputa.
Una palla di neve riciclata, resta una palla di neve riciclata. Sostanzialmente.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non quoto nessuno e quoto tutti.
> Questa è la migliore discussione da mesi.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che ogni tradito nel tradimento vuole comunque sentirsi...il tradito.
> ...


Più o meno è come scrivi.
E aggiungo : quando ho tradito quella che è ormai da tempo la mia ex moglie con la persona che poi è diventata la mia compagna ho sempre cercato, nonostante non fosse una sbandata ma un vero e proprio sconvolgimento del quale la mia ex moglie si accorse immediatamente, di tenere quanto più possibile separate le due storie.
Se ci sono riuscito o meno non sono però io a doverlo dire.
Ho però sempre considerato oltraggioso qualsiasi 'incrocio', qualsiasi 'condivisione', qualsiasi ulteriore offesa a quella che, di per sè, è già un'ENORME offesa.
In questi casi, peraltro, non si considera (e non si censura evidentemente come meriterebbe) che tali commistioni, tali oltraggi, sono spesso il frutto - più o meno conscio - di un rancore nei confronti del legittimo/a che porta il traditore a macchiare ulteriormente il proprio comportamento con atti che recano evidenti tratti di vilipendio al rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è accettare la relazione ma sapere di essere rimasto LA PERSONA per me farebbe la differenza sul decidere di proseguire o no.


A volte è anche la speranza a fare proseguire.
Io ho sempre sperato nella mia vita, innamorandomi di una ragazza, che l'altra mi corrispondesse in ugual misura. Senza speranza non avrei avuto la pazienza di fare la corte, di stare dietro, di attendere i tempi di qualsiasi donna (difficilmente le donne si rivelano subito a un uomo).
E il tradimento ha reso ancora più forte quell'amore che ho sempre provato per mia moglie, la mia attrazione per lei, e tutto questo veniva sorretto proprio da quella abituale speranza, quella di riprendermi il ruolo.
Questo è quello che mi ha fatto proseguire, insieme a tanti altri fattori, che non ce n'è mai solo uno.
Ci si sta giorni a ragionare, a cercare di capire cosa fare, ipotizzare come possa andare nell'eventualità è inutile: quando ci sei ti trovi nel turbine, va tutto diversamente da come uno immagina prima, come d'altronde sono abbastanza sicuro che se dovessi tradire non potrei prevedere adesso in che maniera potrà evolversi la situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma l'altro ti ha dimostrato che per lui non è così


Infatti ha fatto crollare il ponte.
Però può aiutare a ricostruirlo oppure può passarti le corde per il ponte tibetano o anche accettare di percorrere quel ponte traballante.
Ma il punto secondo me è proprio quanto viene considerato importante il percorso e il punto in cui ci si trova.

Se immaginiamo, per restare nella narrazione/sceneggiatura che possiamo scrivere usando la metafora del viaggio/percorso, di essere all’inizio del viaggio, a metà o a percorso avanzato è diverso.
Come è diverso se abbiamo già superato difficoltà e ostacoli o se ci stiamo portando in braccio dei bambini o se abbiamo con noi figli adulti che già stavano per uscire al primo casello o anche se guardando indietro vediamo un altro pericolo come un altro poste caduto (è l’unica scena de “Il Signore degli Anelli” che ricordo) o le fiamme di un incendio o un deserto. 
Questa percezione è individuale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più o meno è come scrivi.
> E aggiungo : quando ho tradito quella che è ormai da tempo la mia ex moglie con la persona che poi è diventata la mia compagna ho sempre cercato, nonostante non fosse una sbandata ma un vero e proprio sconvolgimento del quale la mia ex moglie si accorse immediatamente, di tenere quanto più possibile separate le due storie.
> Se ci sono riuscito o meno non sono però io a doverlo dire.
> Ho però sempre considerato oltraggioso qualsiasi 'incrocio', qualsiasi 'condivisione', qualsiasi ulteriore offesa a quella che, di per sè, è già un'ENORME offesa.
> In questi casi, peraltro, non si considera (e non si censura evidentemente come meriterebbe) che tali commistioni, tali oltraggi, sono spesso il frutto - più o meno conscio - di un rancore nei confronti del legittimo/a che porta il traditore a macchiare ulteriormente il proprio comportamento con atti che recano evidenti tratti di vilipendio al rapporto ufficiale.


Io credo invece che per molti possa essere il segno di una difficoltà personale e interiore a tenere separate dentro di sé le relazioni, il proprio sé. 
È il tradito che rimane allibito di trovarsi da solo in una ramo abbandonato, mentre per il traditore comunque restano strade percorse con bellissimi panorami e piacevoli soste in ristoranti e alberghi di charme.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A volte è anche la speranza a fare proseguire.
> Io ho sempre sperato nella mia vita, innamorandomi di una ragazza, che l'altra mi corrispondesse in ugual misura. Senza speranza non avrei avuto la pazienza di fare la corte, di stare dietro, di attendere i tempi di qualsiasi donna (difficilmente le donne si rivelano subito a un uomo).
> E il tradimento ha reso ancora più forte quell'amore che ho sempre provato per mia moglie, la mia attrazione per lei, e tutto questo veniva sorretto proprio da quella abituale speranza, quella di riprendermi il ruolo.
> Questo è quello che mi ha fatto proseguire, insieme a tanti altri fattori, che non ce n'è mai solo uno.
> Ci si sta giorni a ragionare, a cercare di capire cosa fare, ipotizzare come possa andare nell'eventualità è inutile: quando ci sei ti trovi nel turbine, va tutto diversamente da come uno immagina prima, come d'altronde sono abbastanza sicuro che se dovessi tradire non potrei prevedere adesso in che maniera potrà evolversi la situazione.


Ma la speranza non ci sarebbe perchè appunto la persona che ho amato fino a quel momento si è dimosgtrata incapace di preservare me. Mi ha messo in secondo piano. Cosa dovrei recuperare?


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più o meno è come scrivi.
> E aggiungo : quando ho tradito quella che è ormai da tempo la mia ex moglie con la persona che poi è diventata la mia compagna ho sempre cercato, nonostante non fosse una sbandata ma un vero e proprio sconvolgimento del quale la mia ex moglie si accorse immediatamente, di tenere quanto più possibile separate le due storie.
> Se ci sono riuscito o meno non sono però io a doverlo dire.
> Ho però sempre considerato oltraggioso qualsiasi 'incrocio', qualsiasi 'condivisione', qualsiasi ulteriore offesa a quella che, di per sè, è già un'ENORME offesa.
> In questi casi, peraltro, non si considera (e non si censura evidentemente come meriterebbe) che tali commistioni, tali oltraggi, sono spesso il frutto - più o meno conscio - di un rancore nei confronti del legittimo/a che porta il traditore a macchiare ulteriormente il proprio comportamento con atti che recano evidenti tratti di vilipendio al rapporto ufficiale.


Jim, hai lasciato tua moglie per l'amante. Quale altra commistione volevi?
E' ovvio che in questo tuo caso basta l'accadimento, non serve alcun indizio.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo invece che per molti possa essere il segno di una difficoltà personale e interiore a tenere separate dentro di sé le relazioni, il proprio sé.


Certo, può essere come scrivi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> È il tradito che rimane allibito di trovarsi da solo in una ramo abbandonato, mentre per il traditore comunque restano strade percorse con bellissimi panorami e piacevoli soste in ristoranti e alberghi di charme


...finchè sosti in ristoranti e alberghi di charme tutto ok...se sosti a casa NOSTRA mentre sono fuori è diverso, o no ?
Se regali al tuo amante un oggetto NOSTRO è diverso o no ? Se riveli al tuo amante cose private-privatissime della famiglia del tuo legittimo è diverso, o no ?


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ha fatto crollare il ponte.
> Però può aiutare a ricostruirlo oppure può passarti le corde per il ponte tibetano o anche accettare di percorrere quel ponte traballante.
> Ma il punto secondo me è proprio quanto viene considerato importante il percorso e il punto in cui ci si trova.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la speranza non ci sarebbe perchè appunto la persona che ho amato fino a quel momento si è dimosgtrata incapace di preservare me. Mi ha messo in secondo piano. Cosa dovrei recuperare?


Perché per te si può tradire solo senza lasciare la strada. Ma si può tradire in modi diversi. E c’è chi non trova impossibile ritrovarsi più avanti, anche se uno dei due ha lasciato l’autostrada e ha fatto un pezzo di statale in un’altra direzione.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, hai lasciato tua moglie per l'amante. Quale altra commistione volevi?
> E' ovvio che in questo tuo caso basta l'accadimento, non serve alcun indizio.


Meglio uno che lascia la moglie per l'amante di un altro che 'mischia' le due situazioni e, al dunque, si ritira di buon ordine.
Per me.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, può essere come scrivi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capisci che per alcuni è inaccettabile anche visitare la stessa città e per altri il letto coniugale è solo un letto?
Un mio amico era sconvolto al pensiero che un figlio potesse usare il letto matrimoniale con la sua fidanzata, mentre i genitori erano in vacanza, a me non fregherebbe nulla.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, può essere come scrivi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se porti l'amante nel letto nuziale è perché l'amante è divenuto il secondo marito e forse si appresta a diventare anche il primo.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio uno che lascia la moglie per l'amante di un altro che 'mischia' le due situazioni e, al dunque, si ritira di buon ordine.
> Per me.


Per me non esiste un meglio, se quello tradito o lasciato sono io.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio uno che lascia la moglie per l'amante di un altro che 'mischia' le due situazioni e, al dunque, si ritira di buon ordine.
> Per me.


Stai scherzando?
È meglio l’abbandono di un tradimento momentaneo?:facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisci che per alcuni è inaccettabile anche visitare la stessa città e per altri il letto coniugale è solo un letto?


Certo, lo capisco.
Capisco pure però che ci sono cose che sarebbero OGGETTIVAMENTE inaccettabili per chiunque.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Un mio amico era sconvolto al pensiero che un figlio potesse usare il letto matrimoniale con la sua fidanzata, mentre i genitori erano in vacanza, a me non fregherebbe nulla.


Neanche a me.

Ma è mio figlio, non mia moglie con un altro...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se porti l'amante nel letto nuziale è perché l'amante è divenuto il secondo marito e forse si appresta a diventare anche il primo.


Generalmente in che percentuale succede ?
10 % ?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per te si può tradire solo senza lasciare la strada. Ma si può tradire in modi diversi. E c’è chi non trova impossibile ritrovarsi più avanti, anche se uno dei due ha lasciato l’autostrada e ha fatto un pezzo di statale in un’altra direzione.


no no per me si può tradire in modi diversi ci mancherebbe
Ma per me da tradita farebbe la differenza
Dopodichè su 100 tradimenti in cui si è così coinvolti, penso che 80 se la raccontino per sentirsi più giustificati ad agire


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai scherzando?
> È meglio l’abbandono di un tradimento momentaneo?:facepalm:


L'abbandono nobilita il tradimento e dice che quel tradimento era una cosa seria.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'abbandono nobilita il tradimento e dice che quel tradimento era una cosa seria.


Nobilitare un tradimento???

Al massimo da' valore a un'altra relazione.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisci che per alcuni è inaccettabile anche visitare la stessa città e per altri il letto coniugale è solo un letto?
> Un mio amico era sconvolto al pensiero che un figlio potesse usare il letto matrimoniale con la sua fidanzata, mentre i genitori erano in vacanza, a me non fregherebbe nulla.


Ci sono secondo me delle valenze.
E' chiaro che se usassi la palla di neve regalata dal marito per giocarci a calcio con l'amante, in un gioco di disprezzo condiviso, qualche significato extra, quel gesto, lo avrebbe, per me.

Il letto, e in generale la casa, per me questa valenza la hanno intrinseca. Perché è una violazione di quello che è anche lo spazio dell'altro (non intendo per il figlio... Pure se del letto io sono gelosa  ).

Ma non vedo il motivo di rattristarmi se il traditore ricicla una cosa regalata. Cioè.... Non certo più del riciclo di una fedeltà fatta credere.
E insomma... Non vedrei "il guaio" in un oggetto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci sono secondo me delle valenze.
> E' chiaro che se usassi la palla di neve regalata dal marito per giocarci a calcio con l'amante, in un gioco di disprezzo condiviso, qualche significato extra, quel gesto, lo avrebbe, per me.
> 
> Il letto, e in generale la casa, per me questa valenza la hanno intrinseca. Perché è una violazione di quello che è anche lo spazio dell'altro (non intendo per il figlio... Pure se del letto io sono gelosa  ).
> ...


Rispondo anche ad altri.

Proprio il film che ci fa discutere dimostra che il marito chiede del letto dell’amante, mentre noi sappiamo che dovrebbe maggiormente preoccuparsi delle scale.

Voglio dire che le cose hanno un valore nella misura in cui glielo attribuiamo.
Il letto viene chiamato anche TALAMO nuziale, praticamente un altare, nella cultura cristiana, dove si consuma il sacrificio (non nel senso che “ce tocca” ma nel senso dell’atto sacro che costituisce il vero matrimonio). Per la Chiesa il Matrimonio è un *sacramento  * l’unico di cui gli sposi stessi sono gli officianti. Infatti la prima causa di la nullità è la mancata consumazione. Ma tutti ricordiamo il letto di Ulisse e Penelope scavato nell’albero, simbologia potentissima del legame con la terra.
Ma tanti di noi (tutti forse) abbiamo consumato il matrimonio ben prima della cerimonia, quando c’è stata, e non consideriamo l’auto o il motel o la stanza dei genitori o di un amico un luogo sacro.
Dovremmo riflettere sul significato simbolico che diamo alla casa, forse è più una questione di proprietà?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'abbandono nobilita il tradimento e dice che quel tradimento era una cosa seria.


questo lo trovo calzante se il traditore è in qualche modo costretto a rinunciare alla relazione fuori.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo anche ad altri.
> 
> Proprio il film che ci fa discutere dimostra che il marito chiede del letto dell’amante, mentre noi sappiamo che dovrebbe maggiormente preoccuparsi delle scale.
> 
> ...


Certo può esserlo

Dipende dai significati condivisi (più o meno esplicitamente)

Ma anche lo stesso letto

E anche quando ci stiocchi nel mezzo il figliolo senza levarcelo nemmeno quando ha 4 anni perché comunque che noia da e anzi fa compagnia

Che senza cercare ganzi per le logge, è già una forma di invasione che può concretamente toccare la sensibilità individuale, sempre in riferimento a quei famosi significati condivisi (ma quando c'è il figliolo che vuoi che sia..)


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo anche ad altri.
> 
> Proprio il film che ci fa discutere dimostra che il marito chiede del letto dell’amante, mentre noi sappiamo che dovrebbe maggiormente preoccuparsi delle scale.
> 
> ...


Domanda difficile.
La proprietà credo che entri in gioco, ma non la faccia da padrona.
Diciamo che casa e letto sono anch'essi una immagine, se vogliamo, al pari di una palla di neve. Solo che per me sono quanto di più  "vicino" alla immagine di quel progetto.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovremmo riflettere sul significato simbolico che diamo alla casa, forse è più una questione di proprietà?


E' il luogo dell'intimità della coppia per eccellenza.
Anche la macchina potrebbe dare fastidio, se usata da entrambi.
Il motel è un luogo neutro, invece, in quanto non appartiene  a nessuno dei due amanti o ai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno di loro ha contribuito a fondarlo, a scegliere gli arredi, a lavare le lenzuola. E' evocativo, nei ricordi, solo per chi lo occupa per il tempo necessario alla tresca, come lo può essere però un prato o una spiaggia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo anche ad altri.
> 
> Proprio il film che ci fa discutere dimostra che il marito chiede del letto dell’amante, mentre noi sappiamo che dovrebbe maggiormente preoccuparsi delle scale.
> 
> ...


non è una questione di proprietà, la casa , il letto nuziale. Un amante non c'entra niente con quel mondo.
Si difende ancora il matrimonio , quando non si permette ad un altro di usarlo. Io non ci riuscirei


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo può esserlo
> 
> Dipende dai significati condivisi (più o meno esplicitamente)
> 
> ...


Poichè a letto principalmente si dorme, la presenza del bambino non è in sé significativa di una invasione. Anzi potrebbe avere il significato della conferma della sacralità della unione che ha creato la vita.
Si può benissimo fare sesso in altri momenti e luoghi.
Questa presenza può assumere per l’una o per l’altra significati diversi.
Può essere sì semplicemente un modo per evitare il sesso.
Può essere il segno di una difficoltà di separazione tra madre e figlio, e il condividere il letto potrebbe essere solo la punta di iceberg.
Potrebbe rappresentare il memento della potenza generativa o il terrore di una nuova gravidanza.
Può indicare una sostituzione del figlio al marito.
Può anche rendere concreta la presenza di un figlio a un partner che lo ritiene un affare della madre.
Può anche segnalare l’importanza che la nascita di un figlio ha operato nella immagine di sé che non si riesce a integrare e che non vuole essere riconosciuta dal partner.
Può essere la risposta a una negazione di un cambiamento e di una nuova responsabilità.
Senza dire di quanto il vissuto di entrambi emerga solo dopo un figlio e condizioni l’idea di benessere del piccolo e di come si è buoni genitori.

Può indicare tante di quelle cose che liquidarlo con “sta stronza ora che ha il bambino non mi vuole più” mi sembra un po’ semplicistico.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Domanda difficile.
> La proprietà credo che entri in gioco, ma non la faccia da padrona.
> Diciamo che casa e letto sono anch'essi una immagine, se vogliamo, al pari di una palla di neve. Solo che per me sono quanto di più  "vicino" alla immagine di quel progetto.


Restando alla metafora della strada è il casello. Si possono percorrere altre strade, ma non caricare autostoppisti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' il luogo dell'intimità della coppia per eccellenza.
> Anche la macchina potrebbe dare fastidio, se usata da entrambi.
> Il motel è un luogo neutro, invece, in quanto non appartiene  a nessuno dei due amanti o ai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno di loro ha contribuito a fondarlo, a scegliere gli arredi, a lavare le lenzuola. E' evocativo, nei ricordi, solo per chi lo occupa per il tempo necessario alla tresca, come lo può essere però un prato o una spiaggia.


Potrebbe essere anche più simbolica la spiaggia...accoccolati ad ascoltare il mare quanto tempo siamo stati senza parlare...


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Da questa discussione emerge che il problema più difficile da affrontare alla scoperta del tradimento è la perdita dell'unicità.
Si può sopportare di essere traditi, ma in un rapporto secondario, minoritario, fatto magari di solo sesso senza partecipazione emotiva o affettiva. Il sesso, si sa, è frutto di un desiderio che non è mai univoco, per cui si può essere attratti da più persone contemporaneamente e se si è un po' egoisti la ricerca del piacere scansando il più possibile i rischi tutto sommato la si trova comprensibile. Per questo da traditi si guarda alla bellezza dell'amante e quando si scopre che non è poi così attraente si rimane un po' delusi e ci si chiede come sia potuto succedere.
"Perché ha desiderato fare sesso con quella racchia? Cos'ha lei più di quello che ho io?". Il sesso con una _persona che riteniamo attraente_ è comprensibile, giustificabile, la lussuria è come un peccato di gola, in cui possiamo trovare nel tempo le ragioni del perdono. 
Ma finire alla pari o addirittura secondari nell'importanza rispetto a un'altra persona è devastante.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche più simbolica la spiaggia...accoccolati ad ascoltare il mare quanto tempo siamo stati senza parlare...


Ma lo è solo per gli amanti, avendo ovviamente l'accortezza di celare l'informazione al tradito.
Diventa però un luogo del ricordo più che quello che racchiude l'intimità, come può essere la casa.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poichè a letto principalmente si dorme, la presenza del bambino non è in sé significativa di una invasione. Anzi potrebbe avere il significato della conferma della sacralità della unione che ha creato la vita.
> Si può benissimo fare sesso in altri momenti e luoghi.
> Questa presenza può assumere per l’una o per l’altra significati diversi.
> Può essere sì semplicemente un modo per evitare il sesso.
> ...


Tutto può essere

Non a caso avevo scritto "significati condivisi"


----------



## patroclo (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da questa discussione emerge che il problema più difficile da affrontare alla scoperta del tradimento è la perdita dell'unicità.
> Si può sopportare di essere traditi, ma in un rapporto secondario, minoritario, fatto magari di solo sesso senza partecipazione emotiva o affettiva. Il sesso, si sa, è frutto di un desiderio che non è mai univoco, per cui si può essere attratti da più persone contemporaneamente e se si è un po' egoisti la ricerca del piacere scansando il più possibile i rischi tutto sommato la si trova comprensibile. Per questo da traditi si guarda alla bellezza dell'amante e quando si scopre che non è poi così attraente si rimane un po' delusi e ci si chiede come sia potuto succedere.
> "*Perché ha desiderato fare sesso con quella racchia? Cos'ha lei più di quello che ho io?". Il sesso con una persona che riteniamo attraente è comprensibile, giustificabile, la lussuria è come un peccato di gola, in cui possiamo trovare nel tempo le ragioni del perdon*o.
> Ma finire alla pari o addirittura secondari nell'importanza rispetto a un'altra persona è devastante.


ma no, il neretto è assolutamente pretestuso, se non è racchia è stronza, se non è stronza è qualcos'altro.............come il confronto in senso inverso. 
Ma, se non ricordo male, avevamo già stabilito il "bisogno" dei traditi di ragionare in un certo modo....


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nobilitare un tradimento???
> 
> Al massimo da' valore a un'altra relazione.


'Nobilita' è effettivamente forzato.

Possiamo dire che gli dà un senso ?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovremmo riflettere sul significato simbolico che diamo alla casa, forse è più una questione di proprietà?


Forse è una questione di inviolabilità di - alcuni - spazi ?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo lo trovo calzante se il traditore è in qualche modo costretto a rinunciare alla relazione fuori.


Lo intendevo quando accade che al tradimento segue l'abbandono della legittima e una nuova unione con chi prima era l'amante.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' il luogo dell'intimità della coppia per eccellenza.
> Anche la macchina potrebbe dare fastidio, se usata da entrambi.
> Il motel è un luogo neutro, invece, in quanto non appartiene  a nessuno dei due amanti o ai rispettivi coniugi, nessuno di loro ha contribuito a fondarlo, a scegliere gli arredi, a lavare le lenzuola. E' evocativo, nei ricordi, solo per chi lo occupa per il tempo necessario alla tresca, come lo può essere però un prato o una spiaggia.


...quindi è difficile sostenere che 'per altri il letto nuziale è solo un letto'...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma finire alla pari o addirittura secondari nell'importanza rispetto a un'altra persona è devastante.


E' devastante perchè non si sa più CHI si è per chi ci ha traditi.

Il padre/madre dei propri figli e basta ?

Il cointestatario di una proprietà comune ?

La consapevolezza che il tradimento subìto sia stato tutto sommato una questione emotivamente e sentimentalmente di poco conto può essere di parziale rassicurazione.

Viceversa non so.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Nobilita' è effettivamente forzato.
> 
> Possiamo dire che gli dà un senso ?


Io parlo da tradita in senso lato, ma non credo cambi.
Secondo me no. Il senso del tradimento non è lasciare. Il senso del tradimento e' tradire. Se poi sfocia in altro, e' irrilevante rispetto a quello che è. Non so come dire. Non credo che il tradimento si trasformi in altro. Il tradimento resta tradimento fino a quando non lasci la persona tradita. Si spera non certo per dare un senso al tradimento


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da questa discussione emerge che il problema più difficile da affrontare alla scoperta del tradimento è la perdita dell'unicità.
> Si può sopportare di essere traditi, ma in un rapporto secondario, minoritario, fatto magari di solo sesso senza partecipazione emotiva o affettiva. Il sesso, si sa, è frutto di un desiderio che non è mai univoco, per cui si può essere attratti da più persone contemporaneamente e se si è un po' egoisti la ricerca del piacere scansando il più possibile i rischi tutto sommato la si trova comprensibile. Per questo da traditi si guarda alla bellezza dell'amante e quando si scopre che non è poi così attraente si rimane un po' delusi e ci si chiede come sia potuto succedere.
> "Perché ha desiderato fare sesso con quella racchia? Cos'ha lei più di quello che ho io?". Il sesso con una _persona che riteniamo attraente_ è comprensibile, giustificabile, la lussuria è come un peccato di gola, in cui possiamo trovare nel tempo le ragioni del perdono.
> Ma finire alla pari o addirittura secondari nell'importanza rispetto a un'altra persona è devastante.





ermik ha detto:


> ma no, il neretto è assolutamente pretestuso, se non è racchia è stronza, se non è stronza è qualcos'altro.............come il confronto in senso inverso.
> Ma, se non ricordo male, avevamo già stabilito il "bisogno" dei traditi di ragionare in un certo modo....


Il nodo è lo stesso. 
Come ha potuto sostituire me? Con tutta la strada fatta piena di esperienze importanti e piacevoli e con una meta così bella?


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il nodo è lo stesso.
> Come ha potuto sostituire me? Con tutta la strada fatta piena di esperienze importanti e piacevoli e con una meta così bella?


Io questo nodo lo comprendo benissimo...
...e si riallaccia anche un po’ al thread sulla sostituzione.

Si desidera una reciprocità dell’essere speciali per l’altro. Che venga dato anche un certo valore al legame e alla relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io questo nodo lo comprendo benissimo...
> ...e si riallaccia anche un po’ al thread sulla sostituzione.
> 
> Si desidera una reciprocità dell’essere speciali per l’altro. Che venga dato anche un certo valore al legame e alla relazione.


La relazione, la storia comune è l’esplicitazione di chi si è. La strada e il co-autista coincidono. Con altri si sarebbe fatta un’altra strada per andare in un altro posto.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' devastante perchè non si sa più CHI si è per chi ci ha traditi.
> 
> Il padre/madre dei propri figli e basta ?
> 
> ...


Persa l'unicità del ruolo infatti non si sa più chi si è. E' la conseguenza.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il nodo è lo stesso.
> Come ha potuto sostituire me? Con tutta la strada fatta piena di esperienze importanti e piacevoli e con una meta così bella?


Quoto.
E' una domanda che probabilmente ci facciamo tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E' una domanda che probabilmente ci facciamo tutti.


Non è tanto che l’amante sia brutt*, stupid*, poco intelligente, non interessante o inaffidabile è che il tradito è certo di avere guidato bene, di avere evitato incidenti, di avere anche fatto soccorso stradale e che insomma il viaggio sia proprio quello che si voleva entrambi e il primo sentimento è lo stupore.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Per questo il mio film preferito sull’argomento è Destini incrociati. Lo stupore di lui e il suo bisogno di indagine non è solo da poliziotto.
Quello che è particolarmente caustico, e passa inosservato, è che invece lei è un politico e ...vuole ignorare il problema :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Vorrei sapere quale tradito non è stato poliziotto. E chi invece lo  è stato che metodo ha usato.
Io principalmente l’interrogatorio facendo contemporaneamente il poliziotto buono e il poliziotto cattivo.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è tanto che l’amante sia brutt*, stupid*, poco intelligente, non interessante o inaffidabile è che il tradito è certo di avere guidato bene, di avere evitato incidenti, di avere anche fatto soccorso stradale e che insomma il viaggio sia proprio quello che si voleva entrambi e il primo sentimento è lo stupore.


Più che altro, io mica mi aspettavo uno più vecchio di me, cicciotto, neppure tanto bello, che neppure si interessava di lei in maniera profonda come facevo io, che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh, che le faceva regali che a me avrebbe tirato in testa perché non di suo gusto... 
Ovviamente è un ragionamento inutile: piaceva a lei. Gusti suoi.
Se fosse stato trentenne strafigo palestrato tatuato perlomeno mi sarei detto "Sono più vecchio e meno bello/tamarro. Una ragione per essere tradito ce l'ho, l'ho trovata!".
Ma così, con quello lì, è stata dura trovare la motivazione...


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere quale tradito non è stato poliziotto. E chi invece lo  è stato che metodo ha usato.
> Io principalmente l’interrogatorio facendo contemporaneamente il poliziotto buono e il poliziotto cattivo.


A me lui, il ganzo, mi chiamava Sherlock Holmes.
In effetti ho pensato seriamente di buttarmi nel ramo delle investigazioni private.
A proposito, ci sono corsi per hacker?


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2018)

il velo dipinto
non è un film sul tradimento ma con questo in fondo inizia.tratto da un romanzo di somerset maugham, l'ho rivisto ieri sera...molto bello e intenso


----------



## spleen (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, io mica mi aspettavo uno più vecchio di me, cicciotto, neppure tanto bello, che neppure si interessava di lei in maniera profonda come facevo io, che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh, che le faceva regali che a me avrebbe tirato in testa perché non di suo gusto...  Ovviamente è un ragionamento inutile: piaceva a lei. Gusti suoi. Se fosse stato trentenne strafigo palestrato tatuato perlomeno mi sarei detto "Sono più vecchio e meno bello/tamarro. Una ragione per essere tradito ce l'ho, l'ho trovata!". Ma così, con quello lì, è stata dura trovare la motivazione...


  Tatuato?......


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, io mica mi aspettavo uno più vecchio di me, cicciotto, neppure tanto bello, che neppure si interessava di lei in maniera profonda come facevo io, che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh, che le faceva regali che a me avrebbe tirato in testa perché non di suo gusto...
> Ovviamente è un ragionamento inutile: piaceva a lei. Gusti suoi.
> Se fosse stato trentenne strafigo palestrato tatuato perlomeno mi sarei detto "Sono più vecchio e meno bello/tamarro. Una ragione per essere tradito ce l'ho, l'ho trovata!".
> Ma così, con quello lì, è stata dura trovare la motivazione...


Un giorno capirò...forse....ma credo proprio di no


----------



## spleen (25 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> il velo dipinto non è un film sul tradimento ma con questo in fondo inizia.tratto da un romanzo di somerset maugham, l'ho rivisto ieri sera...molto bello e intenso


  Vero, piaciuto molto, in particolare il percorso di consapevolezza di lei.


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vero, piaciuto molto, in particolare il percorso di consapevolezza di lei.


lei cresce e diventa davvero una persona diversa, capace di innamorarsi di un marito che ha  imparato a stimare ed apprezzare profondamente.
film di rara eleganza con una fantastica colonna sonora che credo abbia vinto un golden globe


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh


Questo è decisamente l'aspetto più grave della faccenda.

Non sto scherzando.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Persa l'unicità del ruolo infatti non si sa più chi si è. E' la conseguenza.


Si ma, appunto, dipende.

Dipende dall'intensità e dalla durata della storia clandestina e, in definitiva, dagli effetti che quella storia ha prodotto sul traditore.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è decisamente l'aspetto più grave della faccenda.
> 
> Non sto scherzando.


Accade in un rapporto dove non ti presenti mai per come sei.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Accade in un rapporto dove non ti presenti mai per come sei.


Cioè ?


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ?


A lei della canzone non importava nulla. Contava il fatto che fosse lui a dedicargliela e il perché.
Non era importante conoscere l'altro, i suoi gusti e condividere quelli personali, era determinante presentarsi al meglio e gustare il momento.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A lei della canzone non importava nulla. Contava il fatto che fosse lui a dedicargliela e il perché.
> Non era importante conoscere l'altro, i suoi gusti e condividere quelli personali, era determinante presentarsi al meglio e gustare il momento.


Così presentandosi immagino che - qualora avesse deciso di lasciarti e accettare la proposta di sposarlo - la sua unione con il ganzo sarebbe naufragata ben presto...:up:


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Così presentandosi immagino che - qualora avesse deciso di lasciarti e accettare la proposta di sposarlo - la sua unione con il ganzo sarebbe naufragata ben presto...:up:


Se devo essere sincero credo che lei gli abbia lasciato credere cose che lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di mettere in atto.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, io mica mi aspettavo uno più vecchio di me, cicciotto, neppure tanto bello, che neppure si interessava di lei in maniera profonda come facevo io, che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh, che le faceva regali che a me avrebbe tirato in testa perché non di suo gusto...
> Ovviamente è un ragionamento inutile: piaceva a lei. Gusti suoi.
> Se fosse stato trentenne strafigo palestrato tatuato perlomeno mi sarei detto "Sono più vecchio e meno bello/tamarro. Una ragione per essere tradito ce l'ho, l'ho trovata!".
> Ma così, con quello lì, è stata dura trovare la motivazione...


Capisco cosa intendi. Ci sono passata anche io perché non capivo perché mio marito potesse preferire una come quelle, pure molto volgare. Alla fine ho capito e mi fa tanta pena per le sue scelte. 
Ma è inevitabile all’inizio non fare paragoni e quando qualcuno qui sul sito ha avanzato l’ipotesi che non ero tanto brava a letto come una professionista onestamente ci sono ricascata e sono rimasta male. Adesso me ne infischio. 
Lui ha preferito un’altra, ok, che le la tenga. Peggio per lui.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero credo che lei gli abbia lasciato credere cose che lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di mettere in atto.


Anche io per un attimo ho creduto che mio marito è andato con delle prostitute, le ha pagate e ...non ha fatto niente. Quello che mi ha detto lui.
Perché mi conveniva crederci, perché faceva meno male. 
Ma passata la botta la razionalità ritorna.
Dico: per te fa meno male credere questo oppure te lo ha detto lei...
Ma tra di loro avranno pure parlato, difficile credere ad un fraintendimento così.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero credo che lei gli abbia lasciato credere cose che lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di mettere in atto.


In poche parole io credo che in una relazione extra che è durata 1 anno ed in cui il coniuge era a conoscenza , se lei è andata avanti nonostante tutto significa che non ha escluso un futuro con lui. 
Poi la mente umana è complicata; sarà perché tu sei più affidabile, perché tu la ami incondizionatamente ecc. alla fine ha scelto te.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io per un attimo ho creduto che mio marito è andato con delle prostitute, le ha pagate e ...non ha fatto niente. Quello che mi ha detto lui.
> Perché mi conveniva crederci, perché faceva meno male.
> Ma passata la botta la razionalità ritorna.
> Dico: per te fa meno male credere questo oppure te lo ha detto lei...
> Ma tra di loro avranno pure parlato, difficile credere ad un fraintendimento così.


Non penso a un fraintendimento, quanto a una deriva unilaterale supportata senza troppa convinzione dall'altra parte, forse perché neppure lei credeva che lui fosse sincero fino in fondo.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In poche parole io credo che in una relazione extra che è durata 1 anno ed in cui il coniuge era a conoscenza , se lei è andata avanti nonostante tutto significa che non ha escluso un futuro con lui.
> Poi la mente umana è complicata; sarà perché tu sei più affidabile, perché tu la ami incondizionatamente ecc. alla fine ha scelto te.


In tanti amanti non seriali esplicitare una progettualità esprime un bisogno di coerenza, dopodiché tale progettualità può restare come nella maggior parte dei casi un sogno non realizzato, legato a quella particolare situazione o realizzarsi.
L'esito dipende anche dal carattere delle persone e dalla situazione familiare che si lascia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è tanto che l’amante sia brutt*, stupid*, poco intelligente, non interessante o inaffidabile è che il tradito è certo di avere guidato bene, di avere evitato incidenti, di avere anche fatto soccorso stradale e che insomma il viaggio sia proprio quello che si voleva entrambi e il primo sentimento è lo stupore.





danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, io mica mi aspettavo uno più vecchio di me, cicciotto, neppure tanto bello, che neppure si interessava di lei in maniera profonda come facevo io, che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh, che le faceva regali che a me avrebbe tirato in testa perché non di suo gusto...
> Ovviamente è un ragionamento inutile: piaceva a lei. Gusti suoi.
> Se fosse stato trentenne strafigo palestrato tatuato perlomeno mi sarei detto "Sono più vecchio e meno bello/tamarro. Una ragione per essere tradito ce l'ho, l'ho trovata!".
> Ma così, con quello lì, è stata dura trovare la motivazione...


Io ho apprezzato la straziante indagine del personaggio di Harrison Ford in Destini incrociati (grazie per sempre a Sidney Pollak) perché perché vuole capire chi era la lei coinvolta in quella relazione. 
Mi ripeto sottolineando la genialità dell’espediente narrativo del tango, metafora di una sensualità voyeuristica ed esibizionista insieme che era lontana da quella vissuta con i coniugi. 
Ed è questo che crea stupore e dolore e poi la sensazione di incredulità, incomprensione e poi estraneità del tradito nei confronti del traditore.
Come se si credesse di conoscere un/a compagno/a  profondamente e intimamente e si sapesse, che so, che è vegano e rispettoso della natura e si scoprisse che segretamente andava a mangiare fiorentine al sangue buttando cartacce nei boschi e bottiglie di plastica in mare o una persona dedita al volontariato e venire a sapere che fa raid notturni per picchiare disabili.


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho apprezzato la straziante indagine del personaggio di Harrison Ford in Destini incrociati (grazie per sempre a Sidney Pollak) perché perché vuole capire chi era la lei coinvolta in quella relazione.
> Mi ripeto sottolineando la genialità dell’espediente narrativo del tango, metafora di una sensualità voyeuristica ed esibizionista insieme che era lontana da quella vissuta con i coniugi.
> Ed è questo che crea stupore e dolore e poi la sensazione di incredulità, incomprensione e poi estraneità del tradito nei confronti del traditore.
> Come se si credesse di conoscere un/a compagno/a  profondamente e intimamente e si sapesse, che so, che è vegano e rispettoso della natura e si scoprisse che segretamente andava a mangiare fiorentine al sangue buttando cartacce nei boschi e bottiglie di plastica in mare o una persona dedita al volontariato e venire a sapere che fa raid notturni per picchiare disabili.


bellissime parole  non sarei stato capace di esprimermi come hai fatto tu per cui quoto cosa hai scritto.
Film stupendo solo il finale mi ha lasciato un po pensieroso , mi piace l'attore ecco perchè ho scelto lui come avatar prima ne avevo un altro


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> bellissime parole  non sarei stato capace di esprimermi come hai fatto tu per cui quoto cosa hai scritto.
> Film stupendo solo il finale mi ha lasciato un po pensieroso , mi piace l'attore ecco perchè ho scelto lui come avatar prima ne avevo un altro


Hanno evitato il finale roseo. Anche perché si erano avvicinati in condizioni particolari e sarebbe stato incoerente con i personaggi buttarsi senza riflessione.


----------



## Lostris (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A lei della canzone non importava nulla. *Contava* *il* *fatto* *che* *fosse* *lui* *a* *dedicargliela* *e* *il* *perché*.
> Non era importante conoscere l'altro, i suoi gusti e condividere quelli personali, era determinante presentarsi al meglio e gustare il momento.


Ma in effetti queste sono le cose che dovrebbero contare di più, almeno secondo me, quando qualcuno ti dedica una canzone. 

Non dedichi una canzone perché pensi piaccia all’altro, come se gli comprassi un gelato e scegli i suoi gusti preferiti.
Puoi anche sapere perfettamente che non incontra i suoi gusti musicali... Dedichi qualcosa che parla di te, di come ti senti tu in relazione a lei o al rapporto.

Non apprezzi che l’altro incontri i tuoi gusti, ma il fatto che ti doni un pezzo di sé.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma in effetti queste sono le cose che dovrebbero contare di più, almeno secondo me, quando qualcuno ti dedica una canzone.
> 
> Non dedichi una canzone perché pensi piaccia all’altro, come se gli comprassi un gelato e scegli i suoi gusti preferiti.
> Puoi anche sapere perfettamente che non incontra i suoi gusti musicali... Dedichi qualcosa che parla di te, di come ti senti tu in relazione a lei o al rapporto.
> ...


Sì, dovrebbe essere così. In realtà con mia moglie è sempre andata diversamente.
Se non incontravo i suoi gusti si sentiva offesa, come se questo mostrasse disinteresse verso lei.
Io invece mi legavo a qualsiasi cosa piacesse a lei, che me la ricordasse.
Ricordo ancora il primo regalo che mi dece, un disco di Tracy Chapman.
Ancora oggi quando ascolto "Fast car" mi viene in mente lei.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, dovrebbe essere così. In realtà con mia moglie è sempre andata diversamente.
> Se non incontravo i suoi gusti si sentiva offesa, come se questo mostrasse disinteresse verso lei.
> Io invece mi legavo a qualsiasi cosa piacesse a lei, che me la ricordasse.
> Ricordo ancora il primo regalo che mi dece, un disco di Tracy Chapman.
> Ancora oggi quando ascolto "Fast car" mi viene in mente lei.


Anch’io ci resto male se non indovinano i miei gusti.
Non ci vuole tanto.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io ci resto male se non *indovinano* i miei gusti.
> Non ci vuole tanto.


I gusti si devono conoscere, non indovinare.


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io ci resto male se non indovinano i miei gusti.
> Non ci vuole tanto.


Ma cosa c’entra con la dedica di una canzone??

Non è che ti sto regalando un cd


----------



## spleen (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra con la dedica di una canzone??  Non è che ti sto regalando un cd


  Si vabbè ma uno che ti dedica i pooh, a tutto c'è un limite....   )))


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma uno che ti dedica i pooh, a tutto c'è un limite....   )))


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma uno che ti dedica i pooh, a tutto c'è un limite....   )))


Le dediche raccontano molto del personaggio... ho capito il genere... ma non capisco tua moglie cosa ha trovato in lui...pure grassottello


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma uno che ti dedica i pooh, a tutto c'è un limite....   )))


Sarà che non sono per niente abituata alle dediche...
.. quindi mi colpirebbe anche solo il gesto e passerei sopra alle divergenze musicali.

Ecco poi se la dedica fosse Bella Stronza di Masini magari mi farei qualche domanda


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma uno che ti dedica i pooh, a tutto c'è un limite....   )))


Non ti becchi un rosso perchè mi sei simpatico, sappilo


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2018)

Che bella  una storia così struggente da aver voglia di abbracciarsi e baciarsi ascoltando "Un bacio prima di morire" (Annalisa).


- chiusa parentesi romantica.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra con la dedica di una canzone??
> 
> Non è che ti sto regalando un cd


Era un tradimento del thread :mexican:


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che bella  una storia così struggente da aver voglia di abbracciarsi e baciarsi ascoltando "Un bacio prima di morire" (Annalisa).
> 
> 
> - chiusa parentesi romantica.


Ma una storia in cui si ha voglia di baciarsi e abbracciarsi sempre, non è più bella?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma una storia in cui si ha voglia di baciarsi e abbracciarsi sempre, non è più bella?


Ma una canzone ascoltata insieme che regali emozioni ad entrambi... è così romantico.



(chiuso secondo siparietto platonico)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sarà che non sono per niente abituata alle dediche...
> .. quindi mi colpirebbe anche solo il gesto e passerei sopra alle divergenze musicali.
> 
> Ecco poi se la dedica fosse Bella Stronza di Masini magari mi farei qualche domanda


Su questo hai ragione.
Se io dico che mi piace una canzone e viene snobbata mi offendo.


----------



## spleen (26 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ti becchi un rosso perchè mi sei simpatico, sappilo


  :-( Per farmi perdonarere ti dedico questa, che per me ha avuto un significato particolare.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ek-KV-UIq0


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma una canzone ascoltata insieme che regali emozioni ad entrambi... è così romantico.
> 
> 
> 
> (chiuso secondo siparietto platonico)


Sì.

Allora ci si abbraccia, ci si bacia... ma si balla anche.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma una storia in cui si ha voglia di baciarsi e abbracciarsi sempre, non è più bella?


Si anche se poco realista se parliamo di una storia stabile


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> :-( Per farmi perdonarere ti dedico questa, che per me ha avuto un significato particolare.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ek-KV-UIq0


Perdonato
Anche se non è tra le mie preferite


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si anche se poco realista se parliamo di una storia stabile


Eccolo l’inverno del mio scontento. 
Certo che il “sempre” non significa in ogni momento, non ti preoccupare che non sono staccata da terra :rotfl:

Intendevo non legare certe gestualità a un momento specifico strutturato (la canzone, l’evento ecc) ma vederle come un sottofondo più o meno quotidiano. Soffuso.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> :-( Per farmi perdonarere ti dedico questa, che per me ha avuto un significato particolare.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ek-KV-UIq0


Pensavo "L'altra donna".


----------



## spleen (26 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensavo "L'altra donna".


  Eventualmente meglio "Ci penserò domani".


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Eccolo l’inverno del mio scontento*.
> Certo che il “sempre” non significa in ogni momento, non ti preoccupare che non sono staccata da terra
> 
> Intendevo non legare certe gestualità a un momento specifico strutturato (la canzone, l’evento ecc) ma vederle come un sottofondo più o meno quotidiano. Soffuso.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa me la segno


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, io mica mi aspettavo uno più vecchio di me, cicciotto, neppure tanto bello, che neppure si interessava di lei in maniera profonda come facevo io, che le proponeva canzoni che io sapevo che lei odiava, tipo quelle dei Pooh, che le faceva regali che a me avrebbe tirato in testa perché non di suo gusto...
> Ovviamente è un ragionamento inutile: piaceva a lei. Gusti suoi.
> Se fosse stato trentenne strafigo palestrato tatuato perlomeno mi sarei detto "Sono più vecchio e meno bello/tamarro. Una ragione per essere tradito ce l'ho, l'ho trovata!".
> Ma così, con quello lì, è stata dura trovare la motivazione...


I Pooh ???????
Posto che per me fanno il paio con le pattine  e quindi mi preoccuperei più per un’affinita’ che forse c’era e che caratterizza tratti di personalità di tua moglie che forse non hai mai visto . 
Il mio primo fidanzato era arrabbiato con la madre perché tradiva il padre (noto psichiatra) con un agricoltore che a stento parlava l’italiano. Ma lei era semplice e a malapena aveva la licenza media ... si sentiva più a suo agio con lui... erano affini più di quanto lei lo fosse col marito. Era il marito che le aveva attribuito caratteristiche diverse ...


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I Pooh ???????
> Posto che per me fanno il paio con le pattine  e quindi mi preoccuperei più per un’affinita’ che forse c’era e che caratterizza tratti di personalità di tua moglie che forse non hai mai visto .
> Il mio primo fidanzato era arrabbiato con la madre perché tradiva il padre (noto psichiatra) con un agricoltore che a stento parlava l’italiano. Ma lei era semplice e a malapena aveva la licenza media ... si sentiva più a suo agio con lui... erano affini più di quanto lei lo fosse col marito. Era il marito che le aveva attribuito caratteristiche diverse ...


Mia moglie non li sopporta i Pooh.
L'affinità totale è rara: ci possono essere alcune cose in comune, altre no e ogni persona che incontriamo è in grado di valorizzare un aspetto particolare della nostra persona piuttosto che un altro.
Non so dirti se con l'altro ci fosse più affinità: secondo me c'era molta più attrazione sessuale, il che ha portato a considerare secondari altri aspetti della personalità.


----------



## patroclo (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non li sopporta i Pooh.
> ...................


[video=youtube;CGG7Mir4pC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGG7Mir4pC4[/video]

...mi sono venuti in mente loro


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non li sopporta i Pooh.
> L'affinità totale è rara: ci possono essere alcune cose in comune, altre no e ogni persona che incontriamo è in grado di valorizzare un aspetto particolare della nostra persona piuttosto che un altro.
> Non so dirti se con l'altro ci fosse più affinità: secondo me c'era molta più attrazione sessuale, il che ha portato a considerare secondari altri aspetti della personalità.


Non so come definirlo ma ti assicuro che quando scatta qualcosa anche fra persone con interessi piuttosto diversi ci si accorda e con grande piacere si fanno cose mai fatte prima. Mi riferisco a sport, hobby e preferenze musicali.
Devo dire che a mio marito è sempre pesato fare cose che a me fanno piacere e lo mostrava apertamente, io facevo cose che piacevano a lui; mi pesavano ma lo nascondevo bene. E non erano neanche cose difficili su cui mettersi d’accordo.
Con l’altro arrivare a fare le cose insieme era apparentemente impensabile visto la grande differenza di allenamento tra noi ( per me in qualche caso l’esperienza era nulla) ma lo abbiamo fatto  lo stesso con grande piacere: lui con molta pazienza, io con molta determinazione.
Un punto d’incontro si trova, se si vuole.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> N*on so come definirlo ma ti assicuro che quando scatta qualcosa anche fra persone con interessi piuttosto diversi ci si accorda e con grande piacere si fanno cose mai fatte prima. Mi riferisco a sport, hobby e preferenze musicali.*
> Devo dire che a mio marito è sempre pesato fare cose che a me fanno piacere e lo mostrava apertamente, io facevo cose che piacevano a lui; mi pesavano ma lo nascondevo bene. E non erano neanche cose difficili su cui mettersi d’accordo.
> Con l’altro arrivare a fare le cose insieme era apparentemente impensabile visto la grande differenza di allenamento tra noi ( per me in qualche caso l’esperienza era nulla) ma lo abbiamo fatto  lo stesso con grande piacere: lui con molta pazienza, io con molta determinazione.
> Un punto d’incontro si trova, se si vuole.


Assolutamente vero.
In quella fase è determinante lo stare insieme, è quello che rende attraente anche quello che con altre persone sarebbe di scarso interesse.


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> In quella fase è determinante lo stare insieme, è quello che rende attraente anche quello che con altre persone sarebbe di scarso interesse.


Forse un tempo.
Adesso senza dubbio no.
Anzi: prima mi "arriva" il resto.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse un tempo.
> Adesso senza dubbio no.
> Anzi: prima mi "arriva" il resto.


Certo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.


Il "cosa ti piace?" per me oramai è il terreno di incontro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;CGG7Mir4pC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGG7Mir4pC4[/video]
> 
> ...mi sono venuti in mente loro


quanto li odio questi due


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanto li odio questi due


Stavo giusto pensando a quanto sono tollerante in merito a personaggi dello spettacolo o cantanti ecc.
Mi innervosisce anche quando dico che mi piace una canzone o un cantante e mi si risponde che è antipatico senza voler capire ed avere rispetto per il significato che ha per me.
Trovo che molti, anche quando si ha una relazione, tendano a volersi imporre attraverso cose miserrime come se affermassero la loro personalità definendo Baglioni o Giorgia una lagna o Ligabue e Vasco ripetitivi. 
Se sto rivelando qualcosa di me attraverso una canzone o un film, sto comunicando una parte molto intima che mi riesce più facile mettere a nudo attraverso una rappresentazione.
Se ridicolizzi mi fai capire che è meglio che la mia intimità resti mia.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando a quanto sono tollerante in merito a personaggi dello spettacolo o cantanti ecc.
> Mi innervosisce anche quando dico che mi piace una canzone o un cantante e mi si risponde che è antipatico senza voler capire ed avere rispetto per il significato che ha per me.
> Trovo che molti, anche quando si ha una relazione, tendano a volersi imporre attraverso cose miserrime come se affermassero la loro personalità definendo Baglioni o Giorgia una lagna o Ligabue e Vasco ripetitivi.
> Se sto rivelando qualcosa di me attraverso una canzone o un film, sto comunicando una parte molto intima che mi riesce più facile mettere a nudo attraverso una rappresentazione.
> Se ridicolizzi mi fai capire che è meglio che la mia intimità resti mia.


Io li ascolto tutti.
Anche quelli che non stimo, ma che mi piacciono per altre ragioni.
E al concerto dei Pooh ci sarei anche andato con la compagnia giusta...
Se poi mi innamoro di una a cui piace Fabri Fibra, collegherò lui a lei e diventerò un suo accanito fan.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io li ascolto tutti.
> Anche quelli che non stimo, ma che mi piacciono per altre ragioni.
> E al concerto dei Pooh ci sarei anche andato con la compagnia giusta...
> Se poi mi innamoro di una a cui piace Fabri Fibra, collegherò lui a lei e diventerò un suo accanito fan.


Credo che siano quasi nulle le probabilità di innamorarmi di qualcuno che ascolti con trasporto Gigi D’Alessio..... proprio perché le passioni di una persona parlano di lei... e a me Gigi d’alessio non piace neppure come persona ..:
Poi ci sono cantanti trasversali che possono o meno piacere ... e allora si esprime un’opinione senza l’intento di offendere nessuno dei suoi fan


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che siano quasi nulle le probabilità di innamorarmi di qualcuno che *ascolti con trasporto Gigi D’Alessio*..... proprio perché le passioni di una persona parlano di lei... e a me Gigi d’alessio non piace neppure come persona ..:
> Poi ci sono cantanti trasversali che possono o meno piacere ... e allora si esprime un’opinione senza l’intento di offendere nessuno dei suoi fan


Esiste qualcuno così?
A me non è dispiaciuta una sua canzone che ha portato a Sanremo dedicata alla mamma.
Ce l'ho tra le migliaia di Mp3 sullo Smartphone. Dirti che l'ascolto con trasporto però sarebbe un po' eccessivo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che siano quasi nulle le probabilità di innamorarmi di qualcuno che ascolti con trasporto Gigi D’Alessio..... proprio perché le passioni di una persona parlano di lei... e a me Gigi d’alessio non piace neppure come persona ..:
> Poi ci sono cantanti trasversali che possono o meno piacere ... e allora si esprime un’opinione senza l’intento di offendere nessuno dei suoi fan


Però se io ho una relazione con te, anche di amicizia, e ti dico che una canzone per me è significativa, se rifiuti di considerarla, stai rifiutando me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando a quanto sono tollerante in merito a personaggi dello spettacolo o cantanti ecc.
> Mi innervosisce anche quando dico che mi piace una canzone o un cantante e mi si risponde che è antipatico senza voler capire ed avere rispetto per il significato che ha per me.
> Trovo che molti, anche quando si ha una relazione, tendano a volersi imporre attraverso cose miserrime come se affermassero la loro personalità definendo Baglioni o Giorgia una lagna o Ligabue e Vasco ripetitivi.
> Se sto rivelando qualcosa di me attraverso una canzone o un film, sto comunicando una parte molto intima che mi riesce più facile mettere a nudo attraverso una rappresentazione.
> Se ridicolizzi mi fai capire che è meglio che la mia intimità resti mia.


ridicolizzare no, io esprimo il mio gusto.
Poi, per capirci, a me i Pooh non piacciono proprio, eppure sono andata ad un loro concerto con un'amica e mi sono divertita per il contesto.
Tuttavia.......non mi piacciono ancora


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ridicolizzare no, io esprimo il mio gusto.
> Poi, per capirci, a me i Pooh non piacciono proprio, eppure sono andata ad un loro concerto con un'amica e mi sono divertita per il contesto.
> Tuttavia.......non mi piacciono ancora


Non piacciono nemmeno a me.
Però ho colto l’occasione.
Può essere che si accetti di comprendere i gusti di estranei e non di persone care.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se io ho una relazione con te, anche di amicizia, e ti dico che una canzone per me è significativa, se rifiuti di considerarla, stai rifiutando me.


Beh, rifiutarmi di considerarla no...
Però magari ci potrebbe scappare una battutina che non dovresti prendere sul serio


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, rifiutarmi di considerarla no...
> Però magari ci potrebbe scappare una battutina che non dovresti prendere sul serio


Mia moglie si sarebbe rifiutata a priori...
La battutina ci sta, invece: la farei anch'io. 
Che genere di musica ami di più?
Dimmi qualche titolo di canzone che ti rappresenta.
I


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2018)

Per le mie più care amiche io ascolto musica di merda quindi ai concerti ci vado da sola


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie si sarebbe rifiutata a priori...
> La battutina ci sta, invece: la farei anch'io.
> Che genere di musica ami di più?
> Dimmi qualche titolo di canzone che ti rappresenta.
> I


La musica per me è un elemento naturale che amo molto. Ascoltare musica può diventare  un anestetico, un eccitante o un modo per farmi trasportare altrove e cambiare immediatamente d’umore.
Amo tutti i generi musicali ...  soprattutto se associati a momenti particolari.per cucinare il jazz ((quello classico...magari Nina Simone ), sorseggiando un bicchiere di vino...per correre il pop ... per “piangere” l’opera (Callas) ..  per cantare Giorgia o Malika Ayane (soul waver) per sognare “Samba e Amor” di Virgel .... 
e potrei continuare .... fermatemi...


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Per le mie più care amiche io ascolto musica di merda quindi ai concerti ci vado da sola


Hahahah...per esempio ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non piacciono nemmeno a me.
> Però ho colto l’occasione.
> Può essere che si accetti di comprendere i gusti di estranei e non di persone care.


io cerco di comprenderli e evito il più possibile di criticare.
La differenza sta nell'educazione con cui si esprime il dissenso.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La musica per me è un elemento naturale che amo molto. Ascoltare musica può diventare  un anestetico, un eccitante o un modo per farmi trasportare altrove e cambiare immediatamente d’umore.
> Amo tutti i generi musicali ...  soprattutto se associati a momenti particolari.per cucinare il jazz ((quello classico...magari Nina Simone ), sorseggiando un bicchiere di vino...per correre il pop ... per “piangere” l’opera (Callas) ..  per cantare Giorgia o Malika Ayane (soul waver) per sognare “Samba e Amor” di Virgel ....
> e potrei continuare .... fermatemi...


Bella quest'ultima, non la conoscevo. 
Sul resto, quoto, ho lo stesso approccio, amo farmi trasportare dalla musica, viaggiare sulle note, che ascolti Kaleo, Jim Tracy, Kiwanuka, Porcupine Tree, Paolo Nutini, Sigur Ros, White Buffalo, o Debussy, o la lirica, o le colonne sonore dei Film, la musica italiana, i classici come Bowie, il blues...
Chiudi gli occhi e sei ovunque la fantasia sappia portarti.
Ancor meglio abbinare la lettura con l'ascolto in cuffia.


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Bella quest'ultima, non la conoscevo.  Sul resto, quoto, ho lo stesso approccio, amo farmi trasportare dalla musica, viaggiare sulle note, che ascolti Kaleo, Jim Tracy, Kiwanuka, Porcupine Tree, Paolo Nutini, Sigur Ros, White Buffalo, o Debussy, o la lirica, o le colonne sonore dei Film, la musica italiana, i classici come Bowie, il blues... Chiudi gli occhi e sei ovunque la fantasia sappia portarti. Ancor meglio abbinare la lettura con l'ascolto in cuffia.


 Pure io sto maturando nel tempo un gusto per il blues.....


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esiste qualcuno così? A me non è dispiaciuta una sua canzone che ha portato a Sanremo dedicata alla mamma. Ce l'ho tra le migliaia di Mp3 sullo Smartphone. Dirti che l'ascolto con trasporto però sarebbe un po' eccessivo...


  Si che esiste,  Un mioi ex collega di lavoro aveva fatto il militare insieme ad un gruppo di ragazzi napoletani che lo ascoltavano tutto il giorno.... Adesso solo a nominarglielo je girano.....


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2018)

in genere sono per il rispetto del lavoro degli altri. detesto chi deve necessariamente denigrare le cose che non gradisce, penso  che basti  un a me non piace.
anche perché per la maggior parte delle volte abbiamo una base di ignoranza che non ci permette di capire che ci sono talento , tecnica e mille altre peculiarità nelle varie forme di espressione /arte che giudichiamo; in questo caso la musica.
a partire proprio da un gigi d'alessio o i veterani dei gruppi italiani pooh che per quanto non possano piacerci rappresentano molto bene quella che è l'essenza del pop : _popolare.
_o, al contrario, un genere che a noi appare solo chiassoso e strampalato come il rap che ha invece rigide regole ritmiche ed è l'espressione attuale di una parte di giovani.e così via
se è lecito avere i propri gusti e dichiararli, dobbiamo essere consapevoli di non avere le carte in regola per dire "questa cosa fa schifo", mai.


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah...per esempio ?


Dunque, concerti più recenti,Ben Harper, Le luci della centrale elettrica, Il teatro degli orrori, Foo Fighters, Afterhours, Roger Waters...


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Dunque, concerti più recenti,Ben Harper, Le luci della centrale elettrica, Il teatro degli orrori, Foo Fighters, Afterhours, Roger Waters...


... Mmmm, che amiche hai?


(di Rogers Waters mi piaceva molto un suo disco da solo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZQhP1BdEqM)


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... Mmmm, che amiche hai?
> 
> 
> (di Rogers Waters mi piaceva molto un suo disco da solo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZQhP1BdEqM)


Perchè il resto lo buttiamo?


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... Mmmm, che amiche hai?
> 
> 
> (di Rogers Waters mi piaceva molto un suo disco da solo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZQhP1BdEqM)





spleen ha detto:


> Perchè il resto lo buttiamo?


Vi amo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> in genere sono per il rispetto del lavoro degli altri. detesto chi deve necessariamente denigrare le cose che non gradisce, penso  che basti  un a me non piace.
> anche perché per la maggior parte delle volte abbiamo una base di ignoranza che non ci permette di capire che ci sono talento , tecnica e mille altre peculiarità nelle varie forme di espressione /arte che giudichiamo; in questo caso la musica.
> a partire proprio da un gigi d'alessio o i veterani dei gruppi italiani pooh che per quanto non possano piacerci rappresentano molto bene quella che è l'essenza del pop : _popolare.
> _o, al contrario, un genere che a noi appare solo chiassoso e strampalato come il rap che ha invece rigide regole ritmiche ed è l'espressione attuale di una parte di giovani.e così via
> se è lecito avere i propri gusti e dichiararli, dobbiamo essere consapevoli di non avere le carte in regola per dire "questa cosa fa schifo", mai.


A parte la Abramovic :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Vi amo


 In questi giorni riascoltando "The long run" degli Eagles ho riscoperto: -King of Hollywood- che penso sia una delle più belle che abbiano mai scritto e anche una delle più inspiegabilmente sottovalutate, non riesco a togliermi questa vecchia ballata dalla mente.....


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2018)

*degli eagles mi riservo sommessamente di preferire questa*



spleen ha detto:


> In questi giorni riascoltando "The long run" degli Eagles ho riscoperto: -King of Hollywood- che penso sia una delle più belle che abbiano mai scritto e anche una delle più inspiegabilmente sottovalutate, non riesco a togliermi questa vecchia ballata dalla mente.....


[video=youtube;q6yyWKzPBCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM[/video]


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte la Abramovic :carneval::rotfl:


per te è un po' come la frau blucher per i cavalli di frankestein junior


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> In questi giorni riascoltando "The long run" degli Eagles ho riscoperto: -King of Hollywood- che penso sia una delle più belle che abbiano mai scritto e anche una delle più inspiegabilmente sottovalutate, non riesco a togliermi questa vecchia ballata dalla mente.....


Ero in fissa con quell'album. Forse perché era uno dei vinili preferiti di mio nonno. Una canzone che mi porto nel cuore, sempre per lo stesso motivo, è Wasted Time, che però è in Hotel California.



perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;q6yyWKzPBCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yyWKzPBCM[/video]


Romanticone


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te è un po' come la frau blucher per i cavalli di frankestein junior


Il problema è che l’ho vista! Mio malgrado. :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Foglia (21 Novembre 2018)

Io stamattina andavo a ritmo di Samarcanda.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2018)

"Animali Notturni"


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> "Animali Notturni"


Non l’ho visto.
Ho letto la storia. Molto interessante.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ho visto.
> Ho letto la storia. Molto interessante.


Anche il film.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2018)

Ho appena citato altrove L’amante ricordavo male il regista
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1970)


----------



## Bruja (1 Dicembre 2018)

Quoto Minerva pet "il velo dipinto"  film spettacolare in tutti i sensi, parla di tradimento delle persone e dei valori. 
E' un film centrato anche negli interpreti. che sono davvero perfetti.

Sul tradimento cialtrone invece prenderei il film "I giorni dell'abbandono"  dal romanzo della Ferrante.
Gli interpreti sono la Morante, sempre un po' sopra le righe, e Zingaretti più a suo agio come Montalbamo...
La storia è tutto sommato standard, lui stanco della routine trova la giovane fringuella che lo fa sentire giovane.  
Il tutto è vissuto male, ma la  cosa ignobile è che dopo aver lasciato la moglie in uno stato di nevrosi depressa, quando lei reagisce in modo forte, avrebbe anche due ragazzi minori... lui oltre ad andarsene riesce anche a regalare alla nuova compagna gli orecchini che aveva dato alla moglie dopo il matrimonio, retaggio di famiglia.   
A quel punto lei va fuori di testa... 
Perchè quando si vede che una nostra scelta fa stare molto male qualcuno, non abbiamo neppure il garbo di non far atti completamente stupidi...  Distrugge più un  particolare, una cosa condivisa che pensavamo solo nostra che  il tradimento in sè...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quoto Minerva pet "il velo dipinto"  film spettacolare in tutti i sensi, parla di tradimento delle persone e dei valori.
> E' un film centrato anche negli interpreti. che sono davvero perfetti.
> 
> Sul tradimento cialtrone invece prenderei il film "I giorni dell'abbandono"  dal romanzo della Ferrante.
> ...


Però è Margherita Buj.
È tratto da un libro di Elena Ferrante...


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me
> 
> Ed è molto interessante il moto del marito ad assassinare l'amante di lei
> 
> ...


Spettacolare  quel film, la scena migliore , quando il marito rimette apposto la palla con la neve, e fa finta di nulla , facendo capire alla moglie tutto, ma senza nemmeno una parola


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, ci giriamo attorno da un po'...
> Si vorrebbe che il tradimento fosse sempre e solo qualcosa che sia gestibile in uno spazio determinato, una bolla senza conseguenze su tutto il resto.
> Ma non è così.
> Tua moglie ha avuto una relazione in cui quella persona aveva valore quanto lo hai avuto tu, o, almeno, non sicuramente molto meno.
> ...


già più che altro da fastidio pensare che si abbia investito molto di più dell'altro in quel rapporto sia in sentimenti che tempo, e poi l'amate abbia in teoria lo stesso risultato con molto ,molto meno tempo ,sentimento e impegno


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Io il tradimento lo vedo più nel legame che ne scaturisce a mia insaputa.
> Una palla di neve riciclata, resta una palla di neve riciclata. Sostanzialmente.


ma quell'oggetto è un simbolo, è qualcosa che il marito le ha regalato come pegno d'amore, mi pare che glie ne regalasse una per ogni luogo che visitavano, erano una marea mica solo una la palla di neve , quella forse era pure la prima della serie, ma non ne sono sicuro. comunque stavano anche a significare che lui non si era stancato di lei, perchè continuava a regalargliene, e lei la regala all'ultima persona al mondo a cui poteva farlo, in più senza dare importanza minimamente a quello che rappresenta


----------



## Bender (3 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non so come definirlo ma ti assicuro che quando scatta qualcosa anche fra persone con interessi piuttosto diversi ci si accorda e con grande piacere si fanno cose mai fatte prima. Mi riferisco a sport, hobby e preferenze musicali.
> Devo dire che a mio marito è sempre pesato fare cose che a me fanno piacere e lo mostrava apertamente, io facevo cose che piacevano a lui; mi pesavano ma lo nascondevo bene. E non erano neanche cose difficili su cui mettersi d’accordo.
> Con l’altro arrivare a fare le cose insieme era apparentemente impensabile visto la grande differenza di allenamento tra noi ( per me in qualche caso l’esperienza era nulla) ma lo abbiamo fatto  lo stesso con grande piacere: lui con molta pazienza, io con molta determinazione.
> Un punto d’incontro si trova, se si vuole.


differenza di allenamento?, ma da parte di chi? era lui o tu in difetto, comunque in qualsiasi sport si inizia sempre da zero e chi è più esperto può stare dietro al novizio, penso che insegnare a qualcuno qualcosa che ti piace , sia molto bello e appagante


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è Margherita Buj.
> È tratto da un libro di Elena Ferrante...


Hai ragione le ho confuse, forse perchè entrambe riescono a rendere bene una recitazione nevrotica...In effetti è tratto dal romanzo  della Ferrante, comunque ho trovato molto più bello ed aderente al suo altro romanzo il film "L'amica geniale"...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bender ha detto:


> Spettacolare  quel film, la scena migliore , quando il marito rimette apposto la palla con la neve, e fa finta di nulla , facendo capire alla moglie tutto, ma senza nemmeno una parola


Si, la rimette al "suo posto"

Al netto di corna scopate e giochetti erotici fuori casa

Quella palla di vetro era "cosa loro" e aveva il "suo posto" e li sarebbe dovuta sempre restare

Ed esattamente li è stata rimessa

I luoghi contano


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bender ha detto:


> ma quell'oggetto è un simbolo, è qualcosa che il marito le ha regalato come pegno d'amore, mi pare che glie ne regalasse una per ogni luogo che visitavano, erano una marea mica solo una la palla di neve , quella forse era pure la prima della serie, ma non ne sono sicuro. comunque stavano anche a significare che lui non si era stancato di lei, perchè continuava a regalargliene, e lei la regala all'ultima persona al mondo a cui poteva farlo, in più senza dare importanza minimamente a quello che rappresenta


Ben riletto, spero tu stia bene  

Parto con la premessa che non ho visto il film (o anche se lo avessi visto non lo ricordo, come purtroppo mi capita con quasi tutti i film).

A me non riesce facile scindere forma e sostanza. Se tramite quella palla lei avesse deriso il marito, capisco.
Se per lei quella palla era una palla, e le era stata regalata (sicché ne poteva disporre) direi che tra un  "riciclo" ed un tradimento non avrei dubbio su cosa per me avrebbe importanza. La palla e' solo una immagine per dire  "guarda dove siamo finiti". Certo: formalmente, la moglie torna, e la palla no


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, la rimette al "suo posto"
> 
> Al netto di corna scopate e giochetti erotici fuori casa
> 
> ...


Comunque è simbolico della relazione tra loro. Anche il sesso era una cosa loro che lei ha sporcato,


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque è simbolico della relazione tra loro. Anche il sesso era una cosa loro che lei ha sporcato,


Mah.. sai bene che non la vediamo allo stesso modo

Il "sesso" che ho tra le gambe è e resta una mia proprietà privata, come il mio corpo, a dispetto di ogni foglio giuramento o promessa che possa aver fatto

Nulla posso contro l'evidenza della natura

Il mio come quello di tutti

Quella palla era una cosa "loro" molto di più, secondo me

Pare anche secondo il regista del film, sennò lo mandava su a ammazzarlo direttamente


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. sai bene che non la vediamo allo stesso modo
> 
> Il "sesso" che ho tra le gambe è e resta una mia proprietà privata, come il mio corpo, a dispetto di ogni foglio giuramento o promessa che possa aver fatto
> 
> ...


Anche.
È ovvio che ognuno del proprio corpo fa quel che vuole.
Ma è solo teorico perché il corpo è anche un oggetto relazionale. E il corpo può essere vettore di malattie.
Quando si è in una relazione esclusiva si crea anche una cosa apparentemente aleatoria e immateriale e astratta, che è invece concretamente presente e che è tutto Il complesso relazionale del condiviso in cui ci sta il corpo, il rapporto, gli abiti, la casa, le lenzuola, ma anche quel ristorante e quel paesaggio e ...la palla di vetro. La palla è segno esterno della violazione del complesso che costituisce la relazione amorosa.


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La palla è segno esterno della violazione del complesso che costituisce la relazione amorosa.


Quest'ultima frase polverizza il discorso del possesso dei propri genitali... la palla di vetro poteva essere evitata, era sbagliato in ogni caso portarla in quella casa, verte al rispetto...  era un regalo di quelli che non si possono ridestinare


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quest'ultima frase polverizza il discorso del possesso dei propri genitali... la palla di vetro poteva essere evitata, era sbagliato in ogni caso portarla in quella casa, verte al rispetto...  era un regalo di quelli che non si possono ridestinare


Io qualche regalo di mio marito l'ho riciclato 

Edit: lo preciso. Non in quanto "regalo", ma in quanto chi lo ha ricevuto sapeva che era una cosa già mia.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...  era un regalo di quelli che non si possono ridestinare


Questo sto cercando di dire.. era una cosa davvero loro, il cui luogo di riposo era il "loro"

Perfino con i defunti qualcuno lo fa.. la "sua tomba" nella "sua terra"

Alla fine, molto pragmaticamente si potrebbe dire che tanto è morto.. e sotto terra di qua o di là sempre morto è

Quella palla è stato Bper me un gesto orribile, molto peggio di quel che era accaduto tra loro

Un altro al mio posto l'avrebbe guardata appena e avrebbe chiesto se gli aveva fatto un pompino oppure no (tanto x dire)

Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità, ma le "sensibilità" parlano di noi molto più di quel che sembri


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io qualche regalo di mio marito l'ho riciclato
> 
> Edit: lo preciso. Non in quanto "regalo", ma in quanto chi lo ha ricevuto sapeva che era una cosa già mia.


Si comprendo ma era evidente che in quel caso il regalo aveva una valenza sentimentale, ricordava momenti, luoghi, sensazioni... ecco perchè lui lo ha considerato un ulteriore tradimento.  Non è stato un regalo ridestinato di cui è venuto a conoscenza, lo ha trovato nel luogo dove la moglie faceva l'amore con l'amante. Insomma era come sporcato dal tradimento e certe scoperte accecano la razionalità...


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si comprendo ma era evidente che in quel caso il regalo aveva una valenza sentimentale, ricordava momenti, luoghi, sensazioni... ecco perchè lui lo ha considerato un ulteriore tradimento.  Non è stato un regalo ridestinato di cui è venuto a conoscenza, lo ha trovato nel luogo dove la moglie faceva l'amore con l'amante. Insomma era come sporcato dal tradimento e certe scoperte accecano la razionalità...



Io ti regalo una palla di neve.
Se te la regalo, ne fai l'uso che vuoi. Altrimenti ti sto dando un vincolo.
E non è scontato, se non ha un significato condiviso, che la si usi come anestetico.
Forma e sostanza anche qui.
Se devo ragionare di vincoli, ragiono su quello che sono, su quello che sei, su quello che siamo. Non su una palla. Sulla palla ci lavoro appunto in un film. Ma è evidente che dentro la palla c'è un mondo al di fuori della palla.

Mondo che magari per uno e' cambiato.


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ti regalo una palla di neve.
> Se te la regalo, ne fai l'uso che vuoi. Altrimenti ti sto dando un vincolo.
> E non è scontato, se non ha un significato condiviso, che la si usi come anestetico.
> Forma e sostanza anche qui.
> ...


Certo comprendo il ragionamento, ma io e te non siamo coinvolti.  Tu regali al tuo amore qualcosa che ricorda ad entrambi un momento felice, un luogo, una circostanza, e lo vedi a casa dell'amante. Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi, ovvio, la sostanza è quella, la forma è che nel momento che ami un altro cala il rispetto e l'attenzione per il soggetto. Non è inusuale, anzi è umanissima come reazione, come è ovvia quella dell'altro. Cerco di essere più precisa, una palla di vetro è nulla la valenza gliela dà il significato che le si attribuisce, non è un gioiello, un'auto, un oggetto strettamente personale, era la condivisione di qualcosa che lui ha comprato, regalato e stava nella loro casa... o poi la ritrova in quella dell'amante.   Certo che lo poteva fare, ma era logico, prudente, perfino opportuno? La sola cosa che non poteva prevedere era che il marito andasse dall'amante... quanto al significato condiviso, mi pare fosse evidente da subito che era finito dal momento che lei si era innamorata dell'altro. C'è un mondo fuori dalla palla, ovvio, ma non sarebbe stato più corretto e delicato evitare di far incrociare i due mondi?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo comprendo il ragionamento, ma io e te non siamo coinvolti.  Tu regali al tuo amore qualcosa che ricorda ad entrambi un momento felice, un luogo, una circostanza, e lo vedi a casa dell'amante. Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi, ovvio, la sostanza è quella, la forma è che nel momento che ami un altro cala il rispetto e l'attenzione per il soggetto. Non è inusuale, anzi è umanissima come reazione, come è ovvia quella dell'altro. Cerco di essere più precisa, una palla di vetro è nulla la valenza gliela dà il significato che le si attribuisce, non è un gioiello, un'auto, un oggetto strettamente personale, era la condivisione di qualcosa che lui ha comprato, regalato e stava nella loro casa... o poi la ritrova in quella dell'amante.   Certo che lo poteva fare, ma era logico, prudente, perfino opportuno? La sola cosa che non poteva prevedere era che il marito andasse dall'amante... quanto al significato condiviso, mi pare fosse evidente da subito che era finito dal momento che lei si era innamorata dell'altro. C'è un mondo fuori dalla palla, ovvio, ma non sarebbe stato più corretto e delicato evitare di far incrociare i due mondi?


Sinceramente? Troverei più brutto  (premetto che non conosco il film) se lui la avesse esposta a propria volta davanti a sua moglie. Lei di fatto ha tolto di casa una roba che per lei era priva del significato originario. Una immagine che non dava più  (o non aveva mai dato, non so) quel tipo di riflesso. Per darle un altro significato.
Non la ha portata dall'amante per pigliarla a calci.
Io molti ricordi di mio marito li ho distrutti, o riciclati, anche. Certamente non c'è stato quel carattere clandestino. E' solo che tanta roba che stava sulle palle non la volevo più. E altra (non lo nego) mi dava fin fastidio. Oh.... Era un riflesso della mia relazione, mica roba così strana.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Troverei più brutto  (premetto che non conosco il film) se lui la avesse esposta a propria volta davanti a sua moglie. Lei di fatto ha tolto di casa una roba che per lei era priva del significato originario. Una immagine che non dava più  (o non aveva mai dato, non so) quel tipo di riflesso. Per darle un altro significato.
> Non la ha portata dall'amante per pigliarla a calci.
> Io molti ricordi di mio marito li ho distrutti, o riciclati, anche. Certamente non c'è stato quel carattere clandestino. E' solo che tanta roba che stava sulle palle non la volevo più. E altra (non lo nego) mi dava fin fastidio. Oh.... Era un riflesso della mia relazione, mica roba così strana.


Io sarei furibonda anche se un’amica riciclasse un regalo.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sarei furibonda anche se un’amica riciclasse un regalo.


Boh.
Una volta che ho regalato, non mi preoccupo della fine del regalo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh.
> Una volta che ho regalato, non mi preoccupo della fine del regalo.


Dipende dal regalo.
Però io sono permalosa. Se non consideri un dono che faccio che è anche donare me, anche solo dandoti una canzone o non apprezzando l’averti pensato e aver fatto una ricerca per te, ci resto malissimo.
Nel film era il simbolo di un momento condiviso.
Ma succede più spesso di quanto si creda di agire come se ci fosse telepatia. Si immagina che l’altro abbia vissuto come noi esperienze comuni che invece abbiamo condiviso solo individualmente intimamente e non abbiamo verbalizzato, per poi sorprenderci quando scopriamo che l’altro non ha capito.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal regalo.
> Però io sono permalosa. Se non consideri un dono che faccio che è anche donare me, anche solo dandoti una canzone o non apprezzando l’averti pensato e aver fatto una ricerca per te, ci resto malissimo.
> *Nel film era il simbolo di un momento condiviso.*
> Ma succede più spesso di quanto si creda di agire come se ci fosse telepatia. Si immagina che l’altro abbia vissuto come noi esperienze comuni che invece abbiamo condiviso solo individualmente intimamente e non abbiamo verbalizzato, per poi sorprenderci quando scopriamo che l’altro non ha capito.


vero , del resto il tradimento è comunque la violazione di un'intimità che si pensava di non condividere con nessuno


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In una full immersion su Bentivoglio ho visto _Turnè_ e la serata successiva _Ricordati di me_. Non li ricordavo, avendoli guardati anni fa, credo al cinema. La sensazione è che molte delle cose che ho vissuto e che provo siano state degnamente rappresentate in quei due film. Commedie, certo, ma che hanno la capacità di evocare qualcosa in me. Di film sul tradimento credo ce ne siano tantissimi, è forse uno dei temi più abusati. Si va dalle commedie di Lino Banfi, in cui il tradimento è decisamente solo un'occasione per creare una commedia degli equivoci con piccoli siparietti comici e qualche donna scosciata, a pellicole decisamente più ricercate come in un certo qual modo _Jules e Ji_m di Truffaut. C'è qualche film sul tema dal quale vi siete sentiti più coinvolti emotivamente o che vi è piaciuto di più?


  -Presunto innocente- con Harison Ford.


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Troverei più brutto  (premetto che non conosco il film) se lui la avesse esposta a propria volta davanti a sua moglie. Lei di fatto ha tolto di casa una roba che per lei era priva del significato originario. Una immagine che non dava più  (o non aveva mai dato, non so) quel tipo di riflesso. Per darle un altro significato.
> Non la ha portata dall'amante per pigliarla a calci.
> I.


Aver rimesso la palla senza farne parola per me è il segno del dolore, della fine del dialogo, del far sapere che non serve discutere, tutto è chiaro, palese... 
La cifra di questa situazione è l'incredulità sofferente da una parte, e la realizzazione della caduta di un mondo dall'altra. 
Alla fine il vedere un tuo regalo a casa di altri, non può non far pensare. Non importa se per te non fa differenza... l'ha fatta per chi ha visto che hai ritenuto di non tenerlo. Per dirla in modo esplicito, se non mi piace proprio lo butto, e se proprio devo riciclarlo faccio in modo che sia con qualcuno che mai e poi mai verrà in contatto con chi me l'ha regalata e questo significa solo essere prudente.  Poi chiaro che il regalo io me lo tengo e se non mi piace lo metto in zona non visibile salvo tirarlo fuori se chi l'ha donato viene in visita.  Ecco ci sono molti modi per sistemare un oggetto che non ha valore per noi, darlo all'amante è il peggiore e sai perchè, se un giorno per qualche motivo ci si lasciasse male sarebbe un oggetto di ritorsione ... quando si fanno cose clandestine, per la nostra serenità, bisogna valutare tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> -Presunto innocente- con Harison Ford.


Molto bello.
La creazione delle prove una vendetta da psicopatica, ma che utilizza la promiscuità come arma.


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2018)

"Strade Perdute" di Lynch

Allucinato e allucinante, ma sicuramente rappresentativo per il parallelismo che crea con lo stato mentale ossessionato che a volte si innesca nei traditi. Ovviamente il film non è solo questo.

Visto parecchio tempo fa, quasi quasi lo rivedo.


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2018)

"Lantana"

Australiano. Ogni tanto me ne viene in mente uno, chi l'avrebbe mai detto, scopro di averne una collezione in testa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> "Lantana"
> 
> Australiano. Ogni tanto me ne viene in mente uno, chi l'avrebbe mai detto, scopro di averne una collezione in testa.


Però li hai visti solo tu :carneval:


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però li hai visti solo tu :carneval:


 … e a malincuore condivido.


----------



## spleen (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ieri notte ho visto Shame del regista Mc. Queen. Ho preso sonno troppo presto sul divano e svegliandomi casualmente la Tv era accesa al suo inizio. Non è un film sul tradimento, è un film sull' incapacità dentro la libertà assoluta di cui godiamo che non è un contenitore abbastanza grande nè per le nostre pulsioni nè per i nostri bisogni se a muoverci non è la presenza a noi stessi. E' un film sull' alienazione. Non ho potuto che fare mentalmente un parallellismo tra i due protagonisti e una moltitudine di comportamenti che conosco, non per assimilarli dentro uno stereotipo ma per raffrontarli nella somiglianza, nella similitudine. Non è solo un film su un sexual addict, è anche e soprattutto un film sul bisogno, incarnato nella fragilità della sorella del protagonista. E' un film importante, da vedere, dato ad una ora impossibile, del resto esplicitare in primo piano il pisello di Fassbender o le tettine della Mulligan potrebbe essere una scelta esecrabile alla luce dell' ipocrisia dei pianificatori di palinsesti. E' un film senza un briciolo di posizione moralista, e proprio per questo, perchè sa vedere e scavare dentro l'uomo e le sue esigenze di un 'etica spaventosamente attuale, e forse si, è anche un film sul tradimento, di se stessi. Good Bye.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo comprendo il ragionamento, ma io e te non siamo coinvolti.  Tu regali al tuo amore qualcosa che ricorda ad entrambi un momento felice, un luogo, una circostanza, e lo vedi a casa dell'amante. Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi, ovvio, la sostanza è quella, la forma è che nel momento che ami un altro cala il rispetto e l'attenzione per il soggetto. Non è inusuale, anzi è umanissima come reazione, come è ovvia quella dell'altro. Cerco di essere più precisa, una palla di vetro è nulla la valenza gliela dà il significato che le si attribuisce, non è un gioiello, un'auto, un oggetto strettamente personale, era la condivisione di qualcosa che lui ha comprato, regalato e stava nella loro casa... o poi la ritrova in quella dell'amante.   Certo che lo poteva fare, ma era logico, prudente, perfino opportuno? La sola cosa che non poteva prevedere era che il marito andasse dall'amante... quanto al significato condiviso, mi pare fosse evidente da subito che era finito dal momento che lei si era innamorata dell'altro. C'è un mondo fuori dalla palla, ovvio, ma non sarebbe stato più corretto e delicato evitare di far incrociare i due mondi?


Il minore dei miei figli un giorno mi disse che voleva regalare una macchinina ricevuta in dono da un amico ad un altro amico . 
Io gli dissi: tesoro, non è corretto...la macchinina è stata regalata a te in segno di affetto ed amicizia ...se te ne liberi è come un tradimento nei confronti dell’amico. Gli stai dicendo : “del tuo regalo...del fatto che tu ti sia privato di un gioco per me..non me ne importa nulla...perché io sono più amico di un altro bambino “ .... pensa se lo venisse a sapere. Perché proprio questa , dato che ne hai altre ? vuoi fare un regalo privati di qualcosa che non ti è stato donato da qualcuno che ti vuole bene .. “
secondo me c’e anche  un motivo, magari inconscio, per cui viene riciclato un regalo simile quando se ne potrebbero fare altri...che potrebbe essere anche “vedi, con questo gesto fetente, esplicito,  anche a me stessa, che tengo più a te che a lui...
Per questo se si scopre fa male ...


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il minore dei miei figli un giorno mi disse che voleva regalare una macchinina ricevuta in dono da un amico ad un altro amico .
> Io gli dissi: tesoro, non è corretto...la macchinina è stata regalata a te in segno di affetto ed amicizia ...se te ne liberi è come un tradimento nei confronti dell’amico. Gli stai dicendo : “del tuo regalo...del fatto che tu ti sia privato di un gioco per me..non me ne importa nulla...perché io sono più amico di un altro bambino “ .... pensa se lo venisse a sapere. Perché proprio questa , dato che ne hai altre ? vuoi fare un regalo privati di qualcosa che non ti è stato donato da qualcuno che ti vuole bene .. “
> secondo me c’e anche  un motivo, magari inconscio, per cui viene riciclato un regalo simile quando se ne potrebbero fare altri...che potrebbe essere anche “vedi, con questo gesto fetente, esplicito,  anche a me stessa, che tengo più a te che a lui...
> Per questo se si scopre fa male ...


Hai perfettamente esplicitato il concetto ... direi quasi che verte più alla correttezza che dobbiamo a noi stessi che alla scorrettezza nei confronti altrui .


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal regalo.
> Però io sono permalosa. Se non consideri un dono che faccio che è anche donare me, anche solo dandoti una canzone o non apprezzando l’averti pensato e aver fatto una ricerca per te, ci resto malissimo.
> Nel film era il simbolo di un momento condiviso.
> Ma succede più spesso di quanto si creda di agire come se ci fosse telepatia. Si immagina che l’altro abbia vissuto come noi esperienze comuni che invece abbiamo condiviso solo individualmente intimamente e non abbiamo verbalizzato, per poi sorprenderci quando scopriamo che l’altro non ha capito.


Il regalo della palla di neve (quella più bella della collezione), ha avuto un significato anche per lei . Magari inconscio, ma l’ha avuto ...e lui l’ha capito.
È stato peggio del tradimento fisico... infatti ha scatenato l’ira.
la palla non veniva comprata a caso ...era ricercata con cura...ed era un gesto di amore che lui le dedicava in ogni viaggio ....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il minore dei miei figli un giorno mi disse che voleva regalare una macchinina ricevuta in dono da un amico ad un altro amico .
> Io gli dissi: tesoro, non è corretto...la macchinina è stata regalata a te in segno di affetto ed amicizia ...se te ne liberi è come un tradimento nei confronti dell’amico. Gli stai dicendo : “del tuo regalo...del fatto che tu ti sia privato di un gioco per me..non me ne importa nulla...perché io sono più amico di un altro bambino “ .... pensa se lo venisse a sapere. Perché proprio questa , dato che ne hai altre ? vuoi fare un regalo privati di qualcosa che non ti è stato donato da qualcuno che ti vuole bene .. “
> secondo me c’e anche  un motivo, magari inconscio, per cui viene riciclato un regalo simile quando se ne potrebbero fare altri...che potrebbe essere anche “vedi, con questo gesto fetente, esplicito,  anche a me stessa, che tengo più a te che a lui...
> Per questo se si scopre fa male ...


Questa è educazione!
Purtroppo c’è chi non ha avuto educazione alle relazioni e ai sentimenti


----------



## JON (30 Aprile 2019)

"LEI"

Nonostante le molteplici tematiche e pur non essendo incentrato specificatamente sul tradimento ne offre comunque un ottimo ed originale esempio.


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> "LEI"  Nonostante le molteplici tematiche e pur non essendo incentrato specificatamente sul tradimento ne offre comunque un ottimo ed originale esempio.


  Allora guarda EX Machina - Lo hanno dato di recente, significativo ed inquietante.


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora guarda EX Machina - Lo hanno dato di recente, significativo ed inquietante.


Visto


----------



## alberto15 (2 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'amore infedele


esatto, l'ho rivisto con mia moglie dopo il fattaccio....solo che non e' finita come nel film. Per fortuna.

Ma il senso di smarrimento di angoscia di perdita di se stesso che lui ha provato e' la stessa cosa che ho provato io. Bello.


----------



## alberto15 (2 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora guarda EX Machina - Lo hanno dato di recente, significativo ed inquietante.


visto. Ma col tradimento ha poco a che fare. Si vede che e' sperimentazione


----------



## alberto15 (2 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però li hai visti solo tu :carneval:


pure io l'ho visto....


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> visto. Ma *col tradimento ha poco a che fare*. Si vede che e' sperimentazione


In senso stretto no, ma l'inganno ammantato di sentimenti è attinente al tradimento.

Certo che se la ricerca sulle AI dovesse portare ad un risultato del genere, forse sarebbe la volta buona che finiamo per affossarci definitivamente. Per fortuna una simile coscienza, almeno al momento, è fantascienza nella fantascienza.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Su Netflix. Commedia divertente.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)

Il film definitivo... (con tanti riferimenti a Umberto D.)


----------



## Marjanna (9 Settembre 2020)

Non so se l'avete già inserito, trovato per caso


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se l'avete già inserito, trovato per caso


Oh santo cielo: Jenny Tamburi


----------



## Marjanna (9 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo: Jenny Tamburi


Non so neppure chi sia. Era nota per qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so neppure chi sia. Era nota per qualcosa in particolare?


È morta, poveretta.
Ha fatto molti film. Era anche brava. Ha fatto anche la commedia musicale Aggiungi un posto a tavola.










						Jenny Tamburi - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Marjanna (9 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È morta, poveretta.
> Ha fatto molti film. Era anche brava. Ha fatto anche la commedia musicale Aggiungi un posto a tavola.
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque è abbastanza pazzesco come film, un mix di erotismo e dolore, _Very 70s_
I film moderni non reggono il confronto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque è abbastanza pazzesco come film, un mix di erotismo e dolore, _Very 70s_
> I film moderni non reggono il confronto.


In Italia fanno quasi solo commedie. Ti consiglio Tornare con Giovanna Mezzogiorno


----------

